# Just Got Jacked While Dealing



## Lukys7en (Mar 13, 2011)

K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 13, 2011)

This is your first post? FAIL


----------



## cazador (Mar 13, 2011)

Let it go and take it as a leson in life.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck your "Friend" If your so called friend lets that happen he is not your friend. Cut all ties with him or it will happen again. Who knows next time you may get hurt. Is that worth it?


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 13, 2011)

a little detec tive work or stalking. hide out and watch they will all hook up there they are. then give em a cocktail when in the car or on the sidewalk or whatever mr moltoff wants to help if they get the fire out theyll never know who torched em just that they fucked up. they need to pay


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

THE Black Market is a BITCH! aint it?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2011)

chalk it up as a loss. u dont need to be smoking out customers prior to a medical sale. reavaluate your buisness practacies. tell people u dont have the medicine on u . u need the cash first then walk around the block take the pot out your bag or what ever u store it in then go back. tell your friends to stay home no need to start a fight. cuz in the end its your fault.


----------



## Dominathan (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Do NOT turn this into a scene. I know it's extremely hard not to, but you need to let them go. People this shifty end up in jail anyways. If you're selling more than $100 worth to someone you don't know, don't bringthe actual herb. Or alternatively (though I wouldn't suggest it) bring some heat.


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 13, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> bring some heat.


Nuff said.


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 13, 2011)

The follow up to this thread can be located on the OP's local news station and website. " Man shoots alleged drug thieves, arrested and charged with murder "


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> The follow up to this thread can be located on the OP's local news station and website. " Man shoots alleged drug thieves, arrested and charged with murder "


punishable by death or becoming Bubbas girlfriend


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 13, 2011)

we bought some rock one night got back home and tried to cut it. well it turned out to be a rock. (alley dealer) it was dark we went back in a diff car and when he came out and recognized us the look on his face was priceless till we removed it his face that is wqe beat the fuck out of him. last time i tried to do crack. im sure he learned a valuable lesson. one thing i learned is lessons are very costly


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

its true man..

be the better and bigger person and just let it go.

I had a "friend".. actually I thought he was a GOOD friend.. but he was the one in the end that narc'd me out. Not only did he narc on me.. like the rat he is.. but he also was THERE, when the bust happened. Yeah.. no bullshit either.. tell me thats not fucked up eh? Gotta really watch who you "hang" with.. and only trust those people that are in your immediate family. 

But yeah, don't you think I wanted to kill that mother fucker that narc'd on me? Fucking right I did.. dude's a fighting mother fucker too.. but I guarantee ya, if I would have been able to get my hands on him.. it would not have been pretty. I had so much adrenaline and anger in me.. there wouldn't have been anything he could have done to stop me.

But, I stayed the better person.. and didn't retaliate. All that would have done.. is bring even more trouble my way.. and I don't like fucking drama.. I hate it. I like to live a drama free life.. so I just let it go and never talked to his ass again.

Hell, he even had the balls to call me the night I got home from jail!!!! His first words out of his mouth were, "Alright man, what the hell was that all about?". Pffftt fucking please.. really?!?! REALLY?!?! I know he set it up.. he was in the passenger seat of the unmarked undercover car when it pulled up next to me in the parking lot..!!!! and yet hes going to act like he didn't know nothing at all??! pFttt.. get the fuck outta here with that shit.. lucky his ass didn't come up missing.. and that's no fucking joke.

I'm rambling.. cause I'm stoned.. sorry.

Just be the better person bro.. let it go. Don't ever *forget* what happened... but move on with life.. let it go. Karma is a mutha fucka.. that's what I've learned in my 29 years of life.. and trust me.. I've done some bad things in my 29 years.. 

peace.


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 13, 2011)

Every body is telling you the same thing let it go, take a hint, unless you think your life depends on 400 dollars worth of weed.


----------



## Lukys7en (Mar 13, 2011)

the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 13, 2011)

It may, but is it better to lose some or your cred or your life? We have all been jacked, all dealt with it different. I have been jacked for $500 before, would have went to the guys house looking for him, but did my research first, turns out if i would have, the guy who was twice my size would have been the smallest one of 3 guys i would have been coming to see. Without an automatic i would have been dead, regardless if i had a gun or not. Another time i let my sis do her thing while i waited in the car, heard her scream, found her then kicked in the door of the guys buddy who lived in the apartments we were at. Still got nothing out of it but the satisfaction of destroying that door frame.
Anyhow, i am rambling, the only way to really deal with this if you want to, is start with your buddy, he set you up whether he knew it or not, so he better cough up some names. Just the fact you let him get away with it shows you will not retaliate properly and will most likely lose your life or freedom.
Are you really willing to kill or die for $400? Just let it go and never forget, rob me once shame on you, rob me twice shame on me. 
Never ever ever keep that kind of product on you never more than a 1/4 to a half unless you are selling it right then, and for a while make sure you are in control, randomly move meeting spots as you are waiting at the new spot, then you can see if they are setting you up. Never let them take the upper hand, ever, you did here and YOU MUST be in command of these situations.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 13, 2011)

if u can still get rid of your medicine, then fuck your rep. if u cant then learn a new trade. think about your family while making your decision. if it helps your rep we can give u some rep points.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 13, 2011)

Just go back and politely tell the guys that jacked you that you don't appreciate it. Then, no matter what is said, start swinging. Fuck them. $400? You'd have had to try to cut me. Which would have been a bad fuckin idea.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 13, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> Just go back and politely tell the guys that jacked you that you don't appreciate it. Then, no matter what is said, start swinging. Fuck them. $400? You'd have had to try to cut me. Which would have been a bad fuckin idea.


 This is why i said that any retaliation will not work for him, he missed his best shot at this, pull a knife on me and see how fast i am on your throat.


----------



## Cavalry (Mar 13, 2011)

Lesson learned dude. Don't get yourself into situations like that, stay safe


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 13, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> This is why i said that any retaliation will not work for him, he missed his best shot at this, pull a knife on me and see how fast i am on your throat.


 never too late for retaliation.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.


your 'rep'?? Dude, you got life all mixed up my friend.. 

who gives a fuck what other people think about you? 

If your that sensitive to what people think about you... well, then your life is going to be a hard one my friend.  Very hard..

good luck.


peace..


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> This is why i said that any retaliation will not work for him, he missed his best shot at this, pull a knife on me and see how fast i am on your throat.


Ahmen..  that's what I'm saying. Shit wouldn't have gone that good for them if it would have been me. I put everything I own on that statement.. 


peace..


----------



## ...... (Mar 13, 2011)

chillwills said:


> THE Black Market is a BITCH! aint it?


tHIS^^^^^^^^^^^^

If you dont want to get robbed dont sell drugs.Why would you be carrying around 400 worth anyway?
lol and I cant believe you just gave it up.


----------



## ...... (Mar 13, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> your 'rep'?? Dude, you got life all mixed up my friend..
> 
> *who gives a fuck what other people think about you?*
> 
> ...


 he sells drugs...........
If people know you can just take his shit like they did everyone will be gunning for him


----------



## BadAndy (Mar 13, 2011)

next time go buy a lighter from 7-11


----------



## Lukys7en (Mar 13, 2011)

...... said:


> he sells drugs...........
> If people know you can just take his shit like they did everyone will be gunning for him


yah which is why i gotta find these mothafuckers an jump em. hammer their ass till they give up mi shit. an i gave that shit up cuz i didnt have a blade er nutin an all 3 of them mofuckers had som. i aint a pussy but i aint stupid. 

fuk this ima find their asses


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 13, 2011)

*LMAO*
maybe the cops will crack down on illegal drug trafficking and take you and your little bitches to jail where you drug dealers belong.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.


Get a job and stop trying to be something you not..
You are not a dealer because you would not have got robbed thats #! right there...Lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> yah which is why i gotta find these mothafuckers an jump em. hammer their ass till they give up mi shit. an i gave that shit up cuz i didnt have a blade er nutin an all 3 of them mofuckers had som. i aint a pussy but i aint stupid.
> 
> fuk this ima find their asses


Face it kid just get a job the street life is not for you if you are talking about jumping someone lol..
I wouldnt even tell you what i would do but it would be done by myself and your friend would be th first one to get it since he knows them and is not trying to give up any intel


----------



## treduece (Mar 13, 2011)

fucking jackers


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2011)

treduece said:


> fucking jackers


 I blame the wanna be dealer for being a easy victim lol


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 13, 2011)

See someone who has some sense, your BUDDY is not a buddy, if he wasn't on your side he was on theirs, shit went down and they robbed you not you and him. You don't have the balls to bust his face wide open you don't have the guts to fix this. Your shit is gone, don't expect to ever see your shit or money again!


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> See someone who has some sense, your BUDDY is not a buddy, if he wasn't on your side he was on theirs, shit went down and they robbed you not you and him. You don't have the balls to bust his face wide open you don't have the guts to fix this. Your shit is gone, don't expect to ever see your shit or money again!



LMAO.. word. AND! your "friend" probably got some of the bud that his REAL buddies jacked from you!! No telling how long they had probably been thinking about and planning this.. 

be careful out there man.. you'll get wiser as you age. 

LOL.. its still funny if you ask me though.


peace.


----------



## redivider (Mar 13, 2011)

your not supposed to be 'dealing' if you get jacked so easily...

you, my friend, are POSING as a dealer....

you don't belong on the street... and you are a pussy if you don't have the balls to make this right, your 'friend' set the meeting up, your 'friend' owes you the money.......

call 9/11 from a payphone, tell them your 'friend' has a gun and just told you he's gonna kill his family, then himself......


----------



## kevin (Mar 13, 2011)

using the cops to handle his business would be one of the biggest puss moves he could make. he should start with smashing his so called friends face for not giving up names.



redivider said:


> your not supposed to be 'dealing' if you get jacked so easily...
> 
> you, my friend, are POSING as a dealer....
> 
> ...


----------



## wanabe (Mar 13, 2011)

hahha your dumb


----------



## redivider (Mar 13, 2011)

kevin said:


> using the cops to handle his business would be one of the biggest puss moves he could make. he should start with smashing his so called friends face for not giving up names.


it would be the smart thing to do. him doing anything personally would be dumb. 

a call from a payphone can work wonders.... 

anyways whatever.... if it were me i would've never shown up for the deal. i would've sold it to the 'friend' at discount, then the 'friend' would pass it on to the complete strangers....

only dealers who I know who sell to complete strangers regularly are either in jail or dead....


----------



## Timmy22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well kid chalk it up as a lesson learned. Everyone would respond differently if this happened to them, hence the differing opinions. I say build up a client base of people you know and deal with on a regular basis and take what you learned from this escapade and never deal with strangers again. Dont listen to these guys telling you to go smash their faces. Its easy to sit behind a computer screen and say " I would do this" or " I would do that." So you smash their faces today then what? Obviously these are people in your neighborhood. Your gonna see them again.


----------



## Timmy22 (Mar 14, 2011)

redivider said:


> if it were me i would've never shown up for the deal. i would've sold it to the 'friend' at discount, then the 'friend' would pass it on to the complete strangers....
> 
> only dealers who I know who sell to complete strangers regularly are either in jail or dead....


This is the best advice you could get right here...


----------



## Slojo69 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just love how "gangsta" someones trying to get over $400 bucks lol. And with weed none the less lol. You got yer lumps now take it like a man and stop dealing with retards. And yes, you should always know a bad situation if yer going to be "hustlin that weed" lol. I don't know about anyone else, but i know if someone is shady or just not right in the head within the first few seconds of meeting people, but i profile like a mofo  If they are bringing 2 dudes with em and asking you to come behind some houses ... lol, awesome! be right there guys!


----------



## =ian= (Mar 14, 2011)

all i can say, is how "gangsta" can you be if your first reaction to getting robbed was coming home to post about it on a forum? 

here is what you do"

1. stop spelling shit "Mi" instead of "me" - you get no rep that way.
2. stop dealing to strangers. especially weight.
3. stop dealing to your "friend" unless you are 100% sure that it wasn't him (and it probably was)
4. stay low-key and let karma handle to n'er-do-wells.


this is a game buddy, and you have to play it like a game. if you lose, there are no reset buttons, only jail time and a ruined life. you have to look out for number one, and that is the only rule there is in this game my friend.

on a side note, good luck in the future, if you decide to stick with this. we all got robbed at one point or another, it's how you handle it that determines what people think about you. this isn't the inner city, you don't have to kill a dude over $400 worth of grass.


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 14, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


*Is this how people go about scoring MJ on the street or just young people (didn't want to say kids)? What were you thinking? There is no way that I would attempt to make a transaction like that behind some unknown person's house, and neither should you. You admitted that they didn't look "right", yet you say you took your ass behind some houses with them. When growing MJ you should trust no one (very few depending on your situation wife/husband etc.). You trusted this "friend" that left you hanging and set you up! How old are you, and how would your family cope when you were found all beaten up or worse. Let that childish BS go. Grown folks don't sell behind houses. You should be embarrassed to tell that story. I must admit the thread has been entertaining *


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 14, 2011)

If I see you again' Punk,,,LIGHT's OUT!,,,


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 14, 2011)

Cut your fake ass friend off....don't worry they ran through the weed and now can't get anymore. They lose.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 14, 2011)

Cut your fake ass friend off and don't even tell him. You already know he had something to do with it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> Cut your fake ass friend off and don't even tell him. You already know he had something to do with it.


Nah they will just look for him again and get some more 400 dollar bud for free since its that easy


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 15, 2011)

remember to cock it to the side next time.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Is this how people go about scoring MJ on the street or just young people (didn't want to say kids)? What were you thinking? There is no way that I would attempt to make a transaction like that behind some unknown person's house, and neither should you. You admitted that they didn't look "right", yet you say you took your ass behind some houses with them. When growing MJ you should trust no one (very few depending on your situation wife/husband etc.). You trusted this "friend" that left you hanging and set you up! How old are you, and how would your family cope when you were found all beaten up or worse. Let that childish BS go. Grown folks don't sell behind houses. You should be embarrassed to tell that story. I must admit the thread has been entertaining *


Wow, a female on a mmj forum... me like. Why the hell can't I find a girl like that?!? Hah, j/k.. plus this isn't E-Harmony.. so I'll lay off of that. 

Loved the post too..

peace.


----------



## the night owl (Mar 15, 2011)

If your "friend" won't give any names, make him . A stun-gun and A roll of duct tape can work miracles.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

the night owl said:


> If your "friend" won't give any names, make him . A stun-gun and A roll of duct tape can work miracles.


Lmao ill shoot someone in the ass for a stun gun act


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood.(1) i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. (2)we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like (3)$400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, (4)but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but (5)i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, (6)trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. (7)im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


until you figure out what's wrong with the parts that are underlined, don't give up your day job.
1. trust your gut. your fight-or-flight instincts are hardwired into your reptilian brain (ie. the ancient, survival-oriented part) which makes them more dependable than you might think.
2. don't go behind *anything that ain't yours to do business. remember the random fuck factor: even if these guys hadn't jacked you, some random might've popped their head out a window at a bad time and you all risk exposure.
3. don't show up with the product to a first meeting. if it turns into a first meeting and it wasn't supposed to be, LEAVE. *NOW*. or if a buddy you haven't seen in a LONG time suddenly shows up with a too-good-to-be-true deal. remember the movie "BLOW".
4. don't deal with anybody you'd have reason to mistrust afterwards if shit goes down. think about it: if your friend *really didn't know what was going on, he should, by all rights, be even MORE pissed off than you are right now. they jacked *you and that may seem bad enough but they made *him look like the guy that set one of his friends up to *get jacked (we have names for those types around here - none of them complimentary). on a street cred level i'd much rather seem like an easy mark than a fucking rat. easy marks get jacked (but they wanna keep you alive so they can keep jacking you). rats get disappeared. big difference. if these guys, as your friend's "friends", hung him out to dry like that and he's kinda okay about that, take it as a good hint that he knew what was what.
5. HOW do you know one of their names? i have a guess... which brings us to....
6. logic dictates that one can't be loyal to both the jackers and the jacked. your friend not telling you where/how to get your money back = not loyal to you. the fact that you know one of your jackers names = not loyal to them. guys like that are like a dog that bites the hand that feeds them: dangerous to be around. best cut loose before he gets you both dead. keep in mind it is fuckers like this who will sell you down the shit river with no paddle to save his own ass.... which might even be what happened to you already. you never know.
7. if you were gonna, you would have by now.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> Wow, a female on a mmj forum....


make that 2....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> until you figure out what's wrong with the parts that are underlined, don't give up your day job.
> 1. trust your gut. your fight-or-flight instincts are hardwired into your reptilian brain (ie. the ancient, survival-oriented part) which makes them more dependable than you might think.
> 2. don't go behind *anything that ain't yours to do business. remember the random fuck factor: even if these guys hadn't jacked you, some random might've popped their head out a window at a bad time and you all risk exposure.
> 3. don't show up with the product to a first meeting. if it turns into a first meeting and it wasn't supposed to be, LEAVE. *NOW*. or if a buddy you haven't seen in a LONG time suddenly shows up with a too-good-to-be-true deal. remember the movie "BLOW".
> ...


 I agree 1000%


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok I would say you have two options. 1 You can take it as a loss and a lesson. 2 You can ditch that lame ass called your friend, take a couple "real friends" with you and find where the one guy lives...bring heat. Get him to talk and tell where the others are and/or beat the shit out of him...strip him butt naked, hog tie him, and drop him down the road in front of his house. And if you do end up going with option 2. For god sake wear a ski mask. My two cents and I'm out.


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuck that where you at I got your back come through with the deuce deuce on them bitches see how they're blades will do then.


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Fuck that where you at I got your back come through with the deuce deuce on them bitches see how they're blades will do then.


Haha that's how we do, deuce deuce with the shotty in the trunk.


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Haha that's how we do, deuce deuce with the shotty in the trunk.


Keep the heat under the mattress my choppa clears the streets.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 15, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> remember to cock it to the side next time.


killshot, that's the killshot!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Fuck that where you at I got your back come through with the deuce deuce on them bitches see how they're blades will do then.





Dj1209 said:


> Keep the heat under the mattress my choppa clears the streets.


Lmao..Dont you know keeping a furnace under your mattress will start a fire.
And a deuce deuce is to drink while cold lol..Shit why get a 40 get drunk lmao


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> killshot, that's the killshot!!!


Haha I remember that quote what movie is it from I remember him standing outside with a girl I think then they run up on him.


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao..Dont you know keeping a furnace under your mattress will start a fire.
> And a deuce deuce is to drink while cold lol..Shit why get a 40 get drunk lmao


 Interesting interpretation lol ill be sure to shut the furnace off don't want a fire unless it can light this bowl for me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Interesting interpretation lol ill be sure to shut the furnace off don't want a fire unless it can light this bowl for me.


Im fucking with ya i know what you meant lol..I know a guy who got shot 8 times with a 22 chased the guy who shot him and stabbed the motherfucker, up after that i said i would never use that unless im giving headshots..


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

it's funny how a .22 in his face might not stop a dude but just that "*clack-clack*" from behind a closed door will....


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im fucking with ya i know what you meant lol..I know a guy who got shot 8 times with a 22 chased the guy who shot him and stabbed the motherfucker, up after that i said i would never use that unless im giving headshots..


Damn shot 8 times? One more and he could of been a rapper lol sound like a good guy to have on your side though.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Fuck that where you at I got your back come through with the deuce deuce on them bitches see how they're blades will do then.


.... you're going to poop on them?.... twice?....


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> .... you're going to poop on them?.... twice?....


Exactly....


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Exactly....



dude, i don't know about you but if i was trying to jack a guy and he pulled his pants down and pointed his asshole at me i'd probably give him *my wallet and ***RUN***....


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

That reminds me of this time I was in Hartford Connecticut I was at the hospital after my buddy hurt himself at a race and there was a crazy old man in the streets stripping naked rolling around in the road not a single person went near him, just goes to show no one wants to fight a naked man. Craziness or technique/ingenuity....


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, i know a few girls who've found themselves stranded in a shitty neighbourhood, figured if you can't beat em join em and made it through the night by acting like complete wingnuts.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


what the fuck your tell us that you pretty much no were these fucks are and your on here telling us what happend with and end that you ganked your shit back.. shut the fuck up and go get your shit back


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

mygirls said:


> what the fuck your tell us that you pretty much no were these fucks are and your on here telling us what happend with and end that you ganked your shit back.. shut the fuck up and go get your shit back


Maybe he can't he could be weak with no friends and or weaponry which would make it pretty hard to get his shit back. It's pretty dumb to walk around with what was probably like 2oz of dank anyway I would of robbed him to.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Maybe he can't he could be weak with no friends and or weaponry which would make it pretty hard to get his shit back. It's pretty dumb to walk around with what was probably like 2oz of dank anyway I would of robbed him to.


yep i smell PUSSY


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 15, 2011)

If it were legalized you could just press charges and have the legal system take care of the problem. But since its all very illegal you have no choice but to attempt to take justice into your own hands. $400 isn't worth going to war over. But then again if you kill em and hang their dead corpses on poles shoved up their asses, I can pretty much guarantee no one will jack you ever again. Worked for Vlad the Impaler (Count Dracula).


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> Maybe he can't he could be weak with no friends and or weaponry which would make it pretty hard to get his shit back. It's pretty dumb to walk around with what was probably like 2oz of dank anyway I would of robbed him to.


Mental note...Dj1209 is not to be trusted, he will rob people.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> If it were legalized you could just press charges and have the legal system take care of the problem. But since its all very illegal you have no choice but to attempt to take justice into your own hands. $400 isn't worth going to war over. But then again if you kill em and hang their dead corpses on poles shoved up their asses, I can pretty much guarantee no one will jack you ever again. Worked for Vlad the Impaler (Count Dracula).


but now you have to justify being in the back ally with 4 ozers with guys you didn't even know.. come on now your talking cops that are traind to sniff out a lieing little bitch.. they arn't stupid.


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 15, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Mental note...Dj1209 is not to be trusted, he will rob people.


If I see someone walking around with $400 hanging out of their pocket and I needed money yeah I would take it they deserve it for being dumb and careless but I don't need any and I am a very trustworthy and loyal person and find that comment insulting.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

mygirls said:


> yep i smell PUSSY


*ehem*
not *this pussy....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2011)

lol stories like theese always make me laff.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol stories like theese always make me laff.......


You, too lmao


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*Time for this thread to be closed.*


----------



## plantvision (Mar 15, 2011)

Whatever, you need to grow up and learn a few things. I get this image of a chump ass selling on the street corner. I think your best bet is to hang up the dealing and get a job. You talk like a chump, you are going to go bust up and rip some lead for $400, penny anny talk. Leave the dealing for the big boys. What is going to be your story when you head downtown, oh I am down because I was dealing and shot somebody for $400. There going to love your story. I have been there and we always liked watching punks like you get big eyes when they seen there lives were reduced to scraping the floor for an existance. Good Luck, make the right choice and forget it.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 15, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> If I see someone walking around with $400 hanging out of their pocket and I needed money yeah I would take it they deserve it for being dumb and careless but I don't need any and I am a very trustworthy and loyal person and find that comment insulting.


I wouldn't trust u either...the right thing to do is tap dude on the shoulder and tell him put your money up before someone robs u.that's having respect I don't care if u need money, get a job. It ain't yours. You can't justify a reason to rob somebody. I have too much respect for myself.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Mar 15, 2011)

Threadstarter please take this into consideration from someone who at one time sold mj back in high school:

its truly up to you if you want to go after these people. the $ isnt worth (it NEVER is) but believe it or not (no matter what anyone here says) the credibility alone may be worth it if you plan on staying in the slingin' game. why? well say you dont do anything about it but still deal in the same area or to people who could be affiliated with your friend or the jackers...you put yourself at risk to be robbed again as an "easy target" by someone else. 

That would be the reason to do some damage because someone thinking of robbing you next time may know what you did to those that tried to jack you previously.

Personally i say if you can avoid the whole area/circle of people thats the best thing to do as you wont face any possible legal troubles or retaliation. However sometimes thats not always a possibility. 


My personal advice would be to determine if you can get away without business in that area/through that group of people or if you MUST stay in the area and do what you need to do. 


My tips for the FUTURE (if you decide to keep dealing) that worked for me in high school are:
1) DON'T carry your stash on you at all costs (ie. dont walk down the street w/ $400 of bud asking strangers to buy it...you'll get robbed sooner than later)

2) Receive the cash BEFORE you bring the bud (ie. meet up and get the cash...leave with the cash to get the exact amount requested. return with the bud but no cash) if you do this then you are guaranteed not to get robbed as it wouldnt be possible since only the money or only the bud is present at any given time. its a pain in the ass to do business this way but if safety is your concern then this is the best idea period

3) tell only as many people as you NEED to that you deal...dont flaunt it to strangers, etc. 

4) Never carry $ on you. 

5) never carry any extra bud on you

6) never tell anyone where your stash is or how much you're sitting on in terms of money or bud

7) NEVER short anyone on their bud (its bad for business and can make enemies...so always be on point.)

 dont overcharge for your bud or that too can make you enemies who may just kick the crap out of you if you dont give them the chance to rob you

follow these rules and you should avoid being robbed. especially if you receive payment 1st then go to your house (or where ever you stash your supply) and leave the $ there, that the exact amount requested and go take it back to them. it may be hard getting customers to trust you by giving you the $ first so either deal with people you know or start dealing small amounts only to them (8ths or less at a time) then after you two establish some trust in each other then you can arrange to get the money first and bring the bud by after. 

remember they cant rob you if you dont give them the chance


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

always do business indoors and make sure to lock the door


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 16, 2011)

*Yo Ver D !*
*Tight avatar !! lol*
*+Rep*


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 16, 2011)

sm0keyrich510 said:


> Threadstarter please take this into consideration from someone who at one time sold mj back in high school:
> 
> My tips for the FUTURE (if you decide to keep dealing) that worked for me in high school are:
> 
> 2) Receive the cash BEFORE you bring the bud (ie. meet up and get the cash...leave with the cash to get the exact amount requested. return with the bud but no cash) if you do this then you are guaranteed not to get robbed as it wouldnt be possible since only the money or only the bud is present at any given time. its a pain in the ass to do business this way but if safety is your concern then this is the best idea period


This one I definently am suspect about. U give up money and the dealer goes away for 10min to bring back bud? Then it's like this is what I have. What are you suppose to do, he has my loot. I always did business, bring the product, buyer inspects it, likes it, goes in his pocket grabs $ and hands it over. Done deal. The best is do the deal in a well populated area.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> always do business indoors and make sure to lock the door


and when dealing with pounds you always ALEWAYS have a couple extra guys hiding in the shadows with guns so when shit like this goes down its not going far..


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 16, 2011)

jeeeez.. I think the kid got the point...

I mean sure, he deserved what he got.. but at the same time, we all do dumb shit from time to time.

But speaking for myself.. I've never done anything that ignorant. Dang man...  You gotta learn to use your head.

Why do you deal anyhow??? You'll either get put in prison or killed. Those are the only two outcomes of dealing kid.. period.

It's just not worth it IMO..


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW im using a proxy site at my work and it wont let me seperate my messages into paragrapghs so bear with me i got some good info for YOU.


TruenoAE86coupe said:


> See someone who has some sense, your BUDDY is not a buddy, if he wasn't on your side he was on theirs, shit went down and they robbed you not you and him. You don't have the balls to bust his face wide open you don't have the guts to fix this. Your shit is gone, don't expect to ever see your shit or money again!


if its one thing I learned.. its that the truth hurts, and your friend is fuckin PLAYIN you bro. &quot;Oh I wont tell you any of their names cuz they are my boys too&quot;*pulls out a joint of YOUR weed* *smokes it* &quot;Hey man I got some cool friends this time just down the other side of the street who want to buy a POUND off you man! but we gotta go to their place and not bring anything with us, but dont worry cuz ill be there with you and they are cool with ME so they wont try to jack you again, i mean.. they are different people so they wont try to jack you.&quot;&quot;I swear bro, BUT if they do I dont want any part of it.&quot;now for my advice.. stay away from that kid.. if he knows you grow well than your FUCKED for telling someone like that, and you better put some bars and locks on your grow room or else you WILL get jacked.Id get some eggs at night and throw em at the dudes car, i hear that shit scrapes off paint, AND you wont get caught, AND for the price of what you lost, theyd needa push it to pay off for their new paint job.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> jeeeez.. I think the kid got the point...
> 
> I mean sure, he deserved what he got.. but at the same time, we all do dumb shit from time to time.
> 
> ...


Not if your on top of the pyramid, and you know how to read people and know who to trust (child hood friends that you chill with everyday and ran away from cops with are the BEST men to get. just be careful just cuz they are ur child hood friends doesnt mean they are trustable, there are just trials you all go through while growing up, I know best friends who I can see SLIPPIN the word, I dont talk to them just cuz I dont hang around weak people like that, its just natural.Sorry let me rephrase that, I dont allow people who are known to slip or have a potential of slipping to know THAT part of my life.


----------



## Drew4312 (Mar 16, 2011)

fill em up with slugs


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 16, 2011)

Dj1209 said:


> If I see someone walking around with $400 hanging out of their pocket and I needed money yeah I would take it they deserve it for being dumb and careless but I don't need any and I am a very trustworthy and loyal person and find that comment insulting.


Sorry dude, anyone that would prey on someone elses misfortune and admits he would take advantage and do an evil thing can never be trusted. Not only aren't you trustworthy, but you are in fact a bully. Whether or not you find that insulting i could really give a shit less, I find it extremely insulting that you would resort to theft of someone elses property just because you could get away with it. Now go fuck off.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry dude, anyone that would prey on someone elses misfortune and admits he would take advantage and do an evil thing can never be trusted. Not only aren't you trustworthy, but you are in fact a bully. Whether or not you find that insulting i could really give a shit less, I find it extremely insulting that you would resort to theft of someone elses property just because you could get away with it. Now go fuck off.


and we all know what happens to bullies now. they get picked up thrown to the ground and when u get up u cant hardly walk. and its the kids doing this work. so dont go bulling kids or else.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

It's time to baseball bat your so called friend he set you up so he gets a brokenknee. That dude got at least a1/4 out the deal so snatch a tooth from that muthafucka.


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 16, 2011)

Baseball bat is definetly the best idea yet...IMO.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

get tht bat or go beat his ass like a man, thats ur shit dude dont let nobody play you like a bitch or u can kiss dealin goodbye


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 16, 2011)

JQuick said:


> get tht bat or go beat his ass like a man, thats ur shit dude dont let nobody play you like a bitch or u can kiss dealin goodbye


Exactly whatever you do, if you plan on dealing in the future...this is your reputation, don't make it weak.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

you shoulda said fuck it and took off runnin if them boys had knives, then come back wit ur own or btr...this business is unforgivable man, once your robbed and gave it up without a fight, them jack boys go b all over u so unless u go get ur shit back or do tht much damage to them or their property, call it quits


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

JQuick said:


> you shoulda said fuck it and took off runnin if them boys had knives, then come back wit ur own or btr...this business is unforgivable man, once your robbed and gave it up without a fight, them jack boys go b all over u so unless u go get ur shit back or do tht much damage to them or their property, call it quits


 not true just charge it to the game and be more careful although the op probably doesnt give a fuck any more


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> not true just charge it to the game and be more careful although the op probably doesnt give a fuck any more


about 4 years ago me n my friends used to rob people like crazy (young and stupid dnt judge me for it lol) and if we ever heard that some dude got robbed and just GAVE UP his product like it was nothin...each of us would rob him until we all did, usually hed get tha message that we dnt like bitch niggas n our neighboorhood and tht if anyone was gonna make money in our spot it was us, but yea if he hasnt done anything about it yet, he has a BIG target on his back i can promise you that


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> not true just charge it to the game and be more careful although the op probably doesnt give a fuck any more


wow dude, i jus saw ur avatar for the first time five minutes ago on like a 3 year old thread and now here u r lol tht avatar is tha shit


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 16, 2011)

*Have not heard a peep out of the original poster (Lukys7vn). You all have gone and got that kid hurt trying to get revenge, he's disappeared...*


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

well i can understand if he is constantly gettin jack but most time it just take gettin robbed once to learn your lesson and thats always have a piece


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> well i can understand if he is constantly gettin jack but most time it just take gettin robbed once to learn your lesson and thats always have a piece


exactly, not a big one either put a duece duece in your sock thats all you need unless there robbin u wit some heat, n that case give it up, buds not worth your life


----------



## JQuick (Mar 16, 2011)

damn i keep forgettin to add shit lol. also if they do take ur shit and they got guns, and u DO think its worth your life, its not at that very moment, theyve been plannin for a couple days if there usin guns so they might or might not plan on shooting you, u nvr know, and idt thats a risk you wanna take


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Mar 16, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> This one I definently am suspect about. U give up money and the dealer goes away for 10min to bring back bud? Then it's like this is what I have. What are you suppose to do, he has my loot. I always did business, bring the product, buyer inspects it, likes it, goes in his pocket grabs $ and hands it over. Done deal. The best is do the deal in a well populated area.


well like i said this wont work for every dealer as it matters on who your customers are. if you're really just a street dealer who stands on the corner slinging 10 sacks to whoever walks by then getting the $ first isnt an option as you're a stranger to them.


however with the right customer base (especially people that you know...and they know you) they'll easily give up the $ first.

just claim that your ducking LE and dont want to have money and bud in your possession at the same time or whatever. or just stop by your customers house when they call you and ask, "what did you need again?" they pull out a the $...just say, "ok give me 10 min to go get it".

if you and your customers have a good relationship or know each other well enough then they should go along with it.

i use to just tell people that were skeptical about doing it that way that if they didnt like the quality or the amount i gave them id go back and bring their $ back. 

this is good though if you're trying to duck LE as its hard to prove you're dealing if you arent in possession of bud and money at the same time. thats how it worked for me...i ran into the cops a few times but always just had the $ on me or just the bud...never both so you can claim the bud is personal use.

its also best not to bag the mj in multiple bags as they can claim distribution even if you dont have any $ on you.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 19, 2011)

JQuick said:


> you shoulda said fuck it and took off runnin if them boys had knives, then come back wit ur own or btr...this business is unforgivable man, once your robbed and gave it up without a fight, them jack boys go b all over u so unless u go get ur shit back or do tht much damage to them or their property, call it quits


 True shit. Anyways walking around town with zips on you that shit's dead homie. As soon as them pussy niggas pulled knives that's when yuh up the .40 on they ass. Or ya know the 4Nickel works 2. .45's Take Lives =) You woulda scared em off. If you got 2 let that bitch ride, do so. Don't ever give up what's yours that you worked for. & They woulda spread the word around the hood that you got the banga. Your chances of getting robbed go down. If you give up what you got yuh look weak & they prey on the WEAK. Always be a man, stand your ground. & if they got the steel 2, go with your instinct. 80% of these lames with guns don't have the balls to pull the trigger. Straight like that.


----------



## sso (Mar 19, 2011)

heh, strangerdanger.

if you bring a fist, they might have a knife, bring a knife, they might have guns, bring a gun and its a crapshoot on who dies (specially if you are going into their territory)

besides a cop might be going by or a witness.

of course if you dont kill them,they might retaliate, even if scared them shitless, they were likely to drink some courage back and bring bigger weapons or more fools.

bit much trouble for 400. 

but you might be living in some hardknocklife neighborhood where the rep is all, i dont know, do know life expectancy isnt high there.

but its your life.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

JQuick said:


> damn i keep forgettin to add shit lol. also if they do take ur shit and they got guns, and u DO think its worth your life, its not at that very moment, theyve been plannin for a couple days if there usin guns so they might or might not plan on shooting you, u nvr know, and idt thats a risk you wanna take


this happened to my boy, some nigz brought AKAs robbed him and his friends, ppl in house called police (they ALL had cards)
reported their shit stolen.
niggs drivin AWAY from cops when they were caught up in chase, Driver and passanger are shooting back at police,
long story short, driver shoots guy in passenger side in head, he then shoots HIMSELF pointed a pistol under his jaw and BAM the bullet goes thru his forehead.. he ends up in hospital.. and the house he robbed.. well the girlfriend works as a nurse and actually had to care for him, BUT she was at work when this all happened so she had no clue till she got back home.
CRAZY SHIIII right?:!


----------



## BadAndy (Mar 20, 2011)

Love all the internet thugs in this thread. I garuntee about half these guys saying how tuff they r would piss their pants and give their shit up just like the op in the same situation and do NOTHING about it afterwords. Im not saying i am any different except for one thing. I wouldnt put myself in that situation to begin with.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

BadAndy said:


> Love all the internet thugs in this thread. I garuntee about half these guys saying how tuff they r would piss their pants and give their shit up just like the op in the same situation and do NOTHING about it afterwords. Im not saying i am any different except for one thing. I wouldnt put myself in that situation to begin with.


lol I would never put myself in that situation, but if it DID happen with multiple ppl Id give it up but I'd for sure wait a month or two and egg the fuck outa their car and toss a rock at their window and just DIIIP.Thats the best way to stay safe.. AND get Mentally compensated because you know the money you lost, is the money they had to use to make all those repairs.Oh by the way by egging their car, It removes the paint of their car once it dries out. Thats why id get 12 eggs and just dump it on the hood or if you have a couple friends just give 6 to each and have em toss em while your driving.. Easy. Safe. and worse case scenario, you wake up a dog. lmfao


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 21, 2011)

BadAndy said:


> Love all the internet thugs in this thread. I garuntee about half these guys saying how tuff they r would piss their pants and give their shit up just like the op in the same situation and do NOTHING about it afterwords. Im not saying i am any different except for one thing. I wouldnt put myself in that situation to begin with.


LOL.. you know whats even funnier?? It's people like you.. (I've learned this throughout my 29 years of life).. its people like you who come in and say comments like that... that clearly says that your actually probably the ONLY one out of most of us.. that would actually pussy out and not do anything.

I put everything I own.. on what I say. I don't just go around talking shit kid.. like these punks in todays society do.. I back my shit up.. and if I got something to say.. I'm gonna say it.. rather you like it or not. And as for the situation that happened with this kid.. yeah, I put everything I own.. on the fact that if that would have been me.. every single one of those punks would have been eating their food through a straw... period.

But again.. if someone brings trouble my way.. yeah, I'm going to take whatever action needed.. to handle the situation at hand.. whatever action it may be.

So don't come in here.. acting like your better than the rest of us.

peace..


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea cause we all know RawBudzSki is a G. no need to post pix to prove it ever happened. =/ In my world whoever would be doing the Jacking would need more than a Blade. they would need like, rocket boots that could out run bullets.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yea cause we all know RawBudzSki is a G. no need to post pix to prove it ever happened. =/ In my world whoever would be doing the Jacking would need more than a Blade. they would need like, rocket boots that could out run bullets.


I ROFLD so hard with the Rocket boots lmfao hahaha Super MarioAnd Canna guru, I had yo back on the end of that thread man! yeeee!!!


----------



## VER D (Mar 21, 2011)

this shit i still going


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought we agreed the OP was a puss and screwed the pooch in the beginning by trying to be all gangsta and shit and it backfired.


----------



## VER D (Mar 21, 2011)

BadAndy said:


> Love all the internet thugs in this thread. I garuntee about half these guys saying how tuff they r would piss their pants and give their shit up just like the op in the same situation and do NOTHING about it afterwords. Im not saying i am any different except for one thing. I wouldnt put myself in that situation to begin with.


 im a gangster grrrr im mad cuz you challenge my gangsterness now im go do some gangster things cuz im tottaly aggro right now grrr...... you douche or should i say what a douche either way this guys a douche no offense


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yea cause we all know RawBudzSki is a G. no need to post pix to prove it ever happened. =/ In my world whoever would be doing the Jacking would need more than a Blade. they would need like, rocket boots that could out run bullets.


Tell them again raw..They need some spaceman shit to rob me haha..I wouldnt give shit up unless you had a gun and at that point out here you dont pull guns and dont shoot that right there is enough for you to get killed.


----------



## Timmy22 (Mar 22, 2011)

If someone would have pulled a blade on me, I would just look at them, chuckle for a second, and tell them " I used to fuck bigger boys than you in prison..." 

LOL not really. My buddy who is 5'2 and like 130 pounds said that to a bouncer kicking us out of a bar one night and I thought that was one of the funniest things Ive ever heard...


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 22, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I thought we agreed the OP was a puss and screwed the pooch in the beginning by trying to be all gangsta and shit and it backfired.


Awww man i didn't read that part. I was on his side and the this comment made me spit my drink out. I imagine your comment like when Kevin Federline was on WWE talking ish about John Cena, then Cena whooped his tail.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> until you figure out what's wrong with the parts that are underlined, don't give up your day job.
> 1. trust your gut. your fight-or-flight instincts are hardwired into your reptilian brain (ie. the ancient, survival-oriented part) which makes them more dependable than you might think.
> 2. don't go behind *anything that ain't yours to do business. remember the random fuck factor: even if these guys hadn't jacked you, some random might've popped their head out a window at a bad time and you all risk exposure.
> 3. don't show up with the product to a first meeting. if it turns into a first meeting and it wasn't supposed to be, LEAVE. *NOW*. or if a buddy you haven't seen in a LONG time suddenly shows up with a too-good-to-be-true deal. remember the movie "BLOW".
> ...


Very good post Kitty. I still can't rep you again, but you know...


----------



## keepitcoastal (Mar 22, 2011)

you cant go after every person who tries to jack you if you sell weed you just have to be ready for the inevitable that shit like this happend and if your not ready for it then i dont think you should be selling. i allways keep a blade and when i was in highschool i used to have a 1/2'' foot long socket wrench in my sleeve when i was selling it came in handy twice... not to mention ill chase ....


----------



## Mike1080 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!! That's a movie right there!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.


 Rep.

LOL!

You are a street dealer, dude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Rep.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You are a street dealer, dude.


 NNNNOTTTT LMao


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> NNNNOTTTT LMao


 Street dealers are bottom feeders. Their reputations are SHIT from the get-go under any circumstances.

Lower order: Thieves.

Lowest order: Robbers.

You don't like it?

I don't care.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Street dealers are bottom feeders. Their reputations are SHIT from the get-go under any circumstances.
> 
> Lower order: Thieves.
> 
> ...


 Not to get on anyones bad side.So you selling pot legally makes you better than a street dealer?
Street dealers do the same thing legal dealers do which is get the meds to he patient


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not to get on anyones bad side.So you selling pot legally makes you better than a street dealer?
> Street dealers do the same thing legal dealers do which is get the meds to he patient


 I don't sell, Junior.

And street dealers don't sell medicine. They sell drugs.

One of the reasons I decided to grow was to get away from all dealers.

I grow for myself only, as a means of civil disobedience.

And I don't grow medicine either.

I grow cannabis. Because I choose to do so.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I don't sell, Junior.
> 
> And street dealers don't sell medicine. They sell drugs.
> 
> ...


I guess you are taking it all wrong then.
I didnt mean you selling anything i meant people who grow legally and sell their plants, drugs whatever you want to call it(which in feds and dea eyes its drugs by the way)
The way they look at it without a sales tax on a transaction its all illegal so people are going to do what they want and what they have to..
Lmao i would love to see drive cross states with a plant in your lap and say this is not drugs its cannabis...
I know you saw the movie BLOW...LMFAO


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I guess you are taking it all wrong then.
> I didnt mean you selling anything i meant people who grow legally and sell their plants, drugs whatever you want to call it(which in feds and dea eyes its drugs by the way)
> The way they look at it without a sales tax on a transaction its all illegal so people are going to do what they want and what they have to..
> Lmao *i would love to see drive cross states with a plant in your lap and say this is not drugs its cannabis...*
> I know you saw the movie BLOW...LMFAO


 Why would I want to do that?

My act of growing is civil disobedience.

If the local authorities want to prosecute me for something which I do COMPLETELY on my own property, then we'll go from there.

I never saw 'Blow,' BTW....

I simply meant to say I do not sympathize with some skeevy street dealer. 

Accept it or don't.

I don't care.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 22, 2011)

ya skeevy!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> My act of growing is civil disobedience.
> 
> ...


 Okay suit yourself im done.I agree we disagree


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> And street dealers don't sell medicine. They sell drugs.


So because i live in a Non MMJ friendly state and cancer patients and people with back problems etc, etc that go to my boy and buy "DRUGS" (in your words) can't consider his weed medicine, yeah fuckin right.... Of course he sells to people that just wanna get high, but to say street dealers sell "DRUGS" only becasue they are on the street is ludicrous. People like you are the reason marijuana is a schedule 1 "DRUG"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> So because i live in a Non MMJ friendly state and cancer patients and people with back problems etc, etc that go to my boy and buy "DRUGS" (in your words) can't consider his weed medicine, yeah fuckin right.... Of course he sells to people that just wanna get high, but to say street dealers sell "DRUGS" only becasue they are on the street is ludicrous. People like you are the reason marijuana is a schedule 1 "DRUG"


Thank you someone sees my point even tho i didnt describe it that way lol


----------



## bryon209 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't be stupid first of all.. number one rule of growing and moving is protect yourself..Ohh you got jacked by a bunch of ignorant gangster low lives who wont amount to anything? How is that there fault its yours.. dont flant your cash and dont show your stash ....faggot ass dirty gangsters are gonna be faggot ass dirty gangsters trust that fact forever... if you retaliate what then? you are in their thoughts even more maybee they can jack your house or beat you up every time they see you or you get in trouble and go to jail not worth the trouble ... my advice is either consider it a loss ....or follow them to their house make sure they dont leave and burn the house down in the middle of the night and tell no one.......


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> So because i live in a Non MMJ friendly state and cancer patients and people with back problems etc, etc that go to my boy and buy "DRUGS" (in your words) can't consider his weed medicine, yeah fuckin right.... Of course he sells to people that just wanna get high, but to say street dealers sell "DRUGS" only becasue they are on the street is ludicrous. People like you are the reason marijuana is a schedule 1 "DRUG"


 Horseshit.

The reason why cannabis is illegal has numerous reasons. Mostly originating long before I was born.

Cannabis is medicine to some. It is recreation to many, many more.

Deal with it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> Don't be stupid first of all.. number one rule of growing and moving is protect yourself..Ohh you got jacked by a bunch of ignorant gangster low lives who wont amount to anything? How is that there fault its yours.. dont flant your cash and dont show your stash ....faggot ass dirty gangsters are gonna be faggot ass dirty gangsters trust that fact forever... if you retaliate what then? you are in their thoughts even more maybee they can jack your house or beat you up every time they see you or you get in trouble and go to jail not worth the trouble ... my advice is either consider it a loss ....or follow them to their house make sure they dont leave and burn the house down in the middle of the night and tell no one.......


Thats some real arson shit lmao..I would just make an example out of one


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 22, 2011)

How many street dealers sell to medical patients for PURELY humanitarian reasons?

LOL!

LOL!

LOL!

Skeevy drug dealers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> How many street dealers sell to medical patients for PURELY humanitarian reasons?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


 Fuck it skeevy cannabis grower lmfao..


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 22, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> People like you are the reason marijuana is STILL a schedule 1 "DRUG"


I left a word out, but I fixed it for you above and i'm sure you're smart enough to have seen my point. 



Johnnyorganic said:


> The reason why cannabis is STILL illegal has numerous reasons.


Yeah your right.

1.Skeevy cannabis growers
2.Skeevy cannabis growers
3.Skeevy cannabis growers


----------



## VER D (Mar 23, 2011)

this shit is still going


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 23, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> I left a word out, but I fixed it for you above and i'm sure *you're* smart enough to have seen my point.


 I don't need any help editing my posts from grammar-challenged skeevy drug dealer-sympathizers.



Irollfatties said:


> Yeah *your* right.
> 
> 1.Skeevy cannabis growers
> 2.Skeevy cannabis growers
> 3.Skeevy cannabis growers


 Justify that statement. 

I am a personal use grower in your state, judging by your location.

I do not support the cartels by purchasing their product on the black market.

I am a member of the (M)arijuana Policy Project (MPP). An organization which lobbies Congress and state Legislatures for cannabis policy reform.

If I knew of someone who was ill and needed it, I would share part of my bounty with them for FREE. I would not charge them for it as a 'caregiver.'

All of my activities take place on my own property and I take pains to ensure stealth. This means the chances of me being intercepted by law enforcement are much lower than a person who purchases. This further means the likelihood of me ending up as a crime statistic used to justify the War on Drugs is much lower.

And if I am apprehended by the coppers I will not plea. I will insist on a jury trial where I will explain what I do and exactly why I do it to the jury. Freedom, liberty, and free will. If I am convicted I will accept my punishment.

Just how do I hinder re-legalization again?


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 23, 2011)

I think retaliation is a bad idea too. You're dealing with low life scum that was willing to rip off a friend's friend for $400 worth of weed. 

That being said, I would however do some research and stalking. Catch as many of those involved alone as possible and jump them. I would sneak up on them and beat the fuck out of them (individually) and also rob them of whatever they had on them. I would also not make them aware it is YOU who is doing the jumping. They are just out for a stroll and BAM bat to the back of the head, several kicks to the ribs, and then remove everything they have on them. I would straight up take their wallets too. Not that you are going to use anything besides the cash in it, but fuck those cunts. I would steal it just to spite them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I think retaliation is a bad idea too. You're dealing with low life scum that was willing to rip off a friend's friend for $400 worth of weed.
> 
> That being said, I would however do some research and stalking. Catch as many of those involved alone as possible and jump them. I would sneak up on them and beat the fuck out of them (individually) and also rob them of whatever they had on them. I would also not make them aware it is YOU who is doing the jumping. They are just out for a stroll and BAM bat to the back of the head, several kicks to the ribs, and then remove everything they have on them. I would straight up take their wallets too. Not that you are going to use anything besides the cash in it, but fuck those cunts. I would steal it just to spite them.


 assault with a bat is just as bad as assault with a gun


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 23, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I think retaliation is a bad idea too. You're dealing with low life scum that was willing to rip off a friend's friend for $400 worth of weed.
> 
> That being said, I would however do some research and stalking. Catch as many of those involved alone as possible and jump them. I would sneak up on them and beat the fuck out of them (individually) and also rob them of whatever they had on them. I would also not make them aware it is YOU who is doing the jumping. They are just out for a stroll and BAM bat to the back of the head, several kicks to the ribs, and then remove everything they have on them. I would straight up take their wallets too. Not that you are going to use anything besides the cash in it, but fuck those cunts. I would steal it just to spite them.


 better to be up on assault and possible murder charges than losing a little bit of dignity. fucking idiots. I cant believe this thread is still going, come on wyteberry lets go medicate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> better to be up on assault and possible murder charges than losing a little bit of dignity. fucking idiots. I cant believe this thread is still going, come on wyteberry lets go medicate.


Yeah im going to right now tahoe and deadhead is waiting for me lol...Good call jesus


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 23, 2011)

if you do decide to retaliate if you get busted i would make up something like "he was hitting on my girl". just keep the cops out of it. in something like this its best things are solved just as they started...in private. that forces them guys to either give themselves up by saying they stole your money or you get a few slaps on the wrist for beating the shit out of someone. i doubt they will snitch themselves out to bring you down with them. they might though if you try stealing something from them. to them the fight was payback. any more then that and they may try to seek payback of their own and things will just go back and forth until something serious happens. 

i doubt they would try to get murder charges on you. if it was a previous incident people calm down. if you go over there with weapons though they will think more of it. dont make it bigger then it is. its just $400...or the dude hit on your girl or something.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> better to be up on assault and possible murder charges than losing a little bit of dignity. fucking idiots. I cant believe this thread is still going, come on wyteberry lets go medicate.


That's why you don't let them know it's you. I would certainly never confront them to their faces. Even if you think you are more bad ass than them it will just invite confrontation and draw attention to yourself. But what are they gonna do when they get knocked out by a baseball bat, kicked, and robbed, and they never saw who did it? Come find you just because they think you might be retaliating? They are piece of shit niggers for what they did, and they probably have lots of people that want to do that to them. You could also fuck up their car. I would find great satisfaction in slitting their tires especially if they didn't know who did it.

I would remove myself from the situation as much as possible. Karma is a bitch, but she needs some help sometimes.

Also I would probably never get myself into a dicey situation like this in the first place.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> They are piece of shit niggers


 WOW!Fuck for what they did.I heard enough from you.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*Damn, this thing still going !?*
*Aint nothing gonna happen or be revenged !*
*It's all hype and special effects...............................LIKE HOLLYWOOD MOVIES !!!*


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> WOW!Fuck for what they did.I heard enough from you.


I don't know if they are black or white or whatever, but anyone that does that shit is a straight up nigger and deserves a bat to the skull.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I don't know if they are black or white or whatever, but anyone that does that shit is a straight up nigger and deserves a bat to the skull.


Whats your definition of nigger?
Besides that what white kids you know goes around robbing people for weed?
Just the thought of that makes me laugh


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*FYI, *

*Nigger = a racial and derogatory slang term used towards African-Americans*

*Nigga = ANYONE that acts ignorant or unruly*

*Check a dictionary.*

*YOU got robbed by NIGGAS !!!*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *FYI, *
> 
> *Nigger = a racial and derogatory slang term used towards African-Americans*
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting him know


----------



## VER D (Mar 23, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *FYI, *
> 
> *Nigger = a racial and derogatory slang term used towards African-Americans*
> 
> ...


 no nigger = and ignorant person
nigga = non ignorant person who still gets treated like a nigger


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thank you for letting him know


*You know it !*

*He ought to be real glad it wasn't none of MY niggas !! lmao*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

VER D said:


> no nigger = and ignorant person
> nigga = non ignorant person who still gets treated like a nigger


sybarite
corpus
modernism
orthography
nigger - 3 dictionary results
Freedom Riders on PBS 
Extraordinary, Ordinary People Who Changed History. 
May 16 on PBS.
pbs.org
eFax® Official Site 
Find Out How We Became the #1 Online Fax Network in the World.
www.eFax.com/Free-Trial
Fight Racism 
Engage Your Community in Dialogue for Change on Racism.
Sponsored Results www.everyday-democracy.org
nig·ger&#8194; &#8194;
[nig-er] Show IPA
&#8212;Usage note 
The term nigger is now probably the most offensive word in English. Its degree of offensiveness has increased markedly in recent years, although it has been used in a derogatory manner since at least the Revolutionary War. Definitions 1a, 1b, and 2 represent meanings that are deeply disparaging and are used when the speaker deliberately wishes to cause great offense. Definition 1a, however, is sometimes used among African-Americans in a neutral or familiar way. Definition 3 is not normally considered disparaging&#8212;as in &#8220;The Irish are the niggers of Europe&#8221; from Roddy Doyle's The Commitments &#8212;but the other uses are considered contemptuous and hostile. 

&#8211;noun
1.
Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive .
a.
a black person.
b.
a member of any dark-skinned people.
2.
Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive . a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
3.
a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

"Um.....Excuse me, dear sirs? I have consulted with some fellows on an internet marijuana chat forum, and they have advised me that I should come here and politely request my cannabis back as it was worth $400. Soooooooooo if you could justtttt.." STAB STAB STAB STAB STAB!

That's how I'm guessing it went for the kid.

And if you try to steal a fucking GRAM of my weed with a knife, you better fucking KILL ME.


----------



## HenryDavidThrowed (Mar 23, 2011)

be easy asshole. your mother didn't like YOUR first post either


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 23, 2011)

This thread reminds me of the Wire. Hahah... If ya play in dirt, expect to get dirty ~McNaulty.


----------



## jmozzy (Mar 23, 2011)

call the cops and tell em that your friends jacked you for your weed. Tell em you want to file a police report!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Fuck it skeevy cannabis grower lmfao..


 Then you're not done, then.

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## That Canadian (Mar 23, 2011)

In that situation I'd act like I was gonna let it go to everybody involved or that knew either your "friend" or the bitches who jacked you. Then call up the goonsquad that no one wants to fuck with that's willing to put in work for some rewards. Get em to find the people and jack their shit and definetly fuck their lives up with or without saying it was from you. Never retaliate in this business by yourself that's how you get arrested or set up worse.


----------



## VER D (Mar 24, 2011)

this shit is still going


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 24, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The main appreciation I have for dealers is that they were the ultimate reason why I decided to grow.
> 
> I simply grew tired of dealing with them. Just about every dealer I have ever encountered is a lowlife. They represent the cartels.
> 
> ...



I too have to agree with you on this. I got fed up with the dealer thinking that his time was the only 'time' that mattered. Fed up with them thinking they're above everyone else. Tired of them wasting my time.. like my time isn't worth anything. I also got tired of them acting like they're better than everyone else.

This is also.. the reason why I myself.. began growing a few years ago. I just got sick and tired of playing the 'hokey pokey, turn yourself around' bullshit that they like to play.

I'm a stand-up type of guy. I don't do business like that... and I can't do business with people that act like that. So yeah, thanks to all the lame dealers out there. You were my inspiration to start growing my own! And now, I got better bud than they do! 

Heh, in ya face bitch. 


peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 24, 2011)

That Canadian said:


> Street dealers are what make the motherfucking world go 'round buddy. They're the IT guy that is never seen that's really running the big time corporation, the accountant, the computer geek.. whatever you want it to be. Fact is, street dealers add up and you should have an appreciation for them since without them many would not be in business.. MOST growers would not move their product at all. Street dealers are what keeps prices to growers high.
> 
> ....You act like a douche in every post



What?! Fuck the street dealers..

I have no appreciation for people like that.. none at all.

Lastly.. you stated *"**Fact is, street dealers add up and you should have an appreciation for them since without them many would not be in business.."

Bunch of bullshit IMO. Also, it doesn't matter what the dealers did/will do; I don't rely on dealers for anything.. and thats that.

Fact is, is that 90% of the street dealers out there.. are nothing more than lame, low-life, no job having, lazy, egotistical people. I have no sympathy for people that deal in drugs. I mean sure, there are some dealers out there.. that didn't have/don't have any choice but to try and make it out on the streets by dealing in drugs... but those types of people make up that last 10%. The remaining 90% of them.. are just lazy and pathetic IMO.

They need to go out and get a job.. and work like the rest of us do.. and pay fucking taxes like the rest of us do!

just m.o. though.


peace.
*


----------



## Medical Grade (Mar 24, 2011)

street dealers get people busted


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 24, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Just about every dealer I have ever encountered is a lowlife.


You obviously haven't been around. You probably got dicked around by one dealer and you're judging every other dealer by his actions. Dude grow up. You sound like a prude ass motherfucker who grows weed and you make us all look bad. I've dealt with the best of them as well as the worst of them. Thats how the world goes round. Get over it. Guess what, i have mutiple dealers, one of them who is a 60 yr old hippie who will sit there and smoke you out and tell stories from the old days, who is the nicest person you'd ever meet. You obviously don't know the right people in our state. (and thank god you don't) 

Responding to your earlier post, sorry not all of us are balling like you and give your "cannabis" away for free. Us, the friendly nice, not stuck up prude growers will be the ones to get MMJ legal in our state. I"m done responding to your ignornant post about dealers. 

Oh yeah, go ahead and critique my post, you won't get a response from me. Atleast you know you're a dueshe bag. I give you props for that.


cannabisguru said:


> Bunch of bullshit IMO.


FYI, no one cares about your opinion.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 24, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> You obviously haven't been around. You probably got dicked around by one dealer and you're judging every other dealer by his actions. Dude grow up. You sound like a prude ass motherfucker who grows weed and you make us all look bad. I've dealt with the best of them as well as the worst of them. Thats how the world goes round. Get over it. Guess what, i have mutiple dealers, one of them who is a 60 yr old hippie who will sit there and smoke you out and tell stories from the old days, who is the nicest person you'd ever meet. You obviously don't know the right people in our state. (and thank god you don't)
> 
> Responding to your earlier post, sorry not all of us are balling like you and give your "cannabis" away for free. Us, the friendly nice, not stuck up prude growers will be the ones to get MMJ legal in our state. I"m done responding to your ignornant post about dealers.
> 
> ...


theres alot of truth there........


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

HenryDavidThrowed said:


> be easy asshole. your mother didn't like YOUR first post either


Are you talking to me? Don't really care, especially since that made no sense. Just trying to clarify.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sybarite
> corpus
> modernism
> orthography
> ...


Fuck RIU for bolding my entire quote.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 24, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> You obviously haven't been around. You probably got dicked around by one dealer and you're judging every other dealer by his actions. Dude grow up. You sound like a prude ass motherfucker who grows weed and you make us all look bad. I've dealt with the best of them as well as the worst of them. Thats how the world goes round. Get over it. Guess what, i have mutiple dealers, one of them who is a 60 yr old hippie who will sit there and smoke you out and tell stories from the old days, who is the nicest person you'd ever meet. You obviously don't know the right people in our state. (and thank god you don't)
> 
> Responding to your earlier post, sorry not all of us are balling like you and give your "cannabis" away for free. Us, the friendly nice, not stuck up prude growers will be the ones to get MMJ legal in our state. I"m done responding to your ignornant post about dealers.
> 
> ...


Yea i'm sure he is judging by a single person, just like how you are characterizing an entire profession from your 60 year old hippie dealer. The profession is inherently greasy and has a disproportionate amount of low life scum when compared with the general population. You don't really need to get around too much to understand that.


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's my story: somthing really stupid too. Happened long time ago and convinced me to start growing.

I gave a guy $100 bucks to go pick up some weed. He came back and said he gave the money to the seller and the popo showed up, so he ran. Dude came back to me and told me he lost my money to the dealer who got caught by the popo. I knew the fucker was lying but I'm too nice to break his face.

Then I started growing my own shit. I'm done with dealers, I'll never sell it. I give it away in search of world peace. Anyone involved with the blackmarket needs to stop and think about the good of society.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> You obviously haven't been around. You probably got dicked around by one dealer and you're judging every other dealer by his actions. Dude grow up. You sound like a prude ass motherfucker who grows weed and you make us all look bad. I've dealt with the best of them as well as the worst of them. Thats how the world goes round. Get over it. Guess what, i have mutiple dealers, one of them who is a 60 yr old hippie who will sit there and smoke you out and tell stories from the old days, who is the nicest person you'd ever meet. You obviously don't know the right people in our state. (and thank god you don't)
> 
> Responding to your earlier post, sorry not all of us are balling like you and give your "cannabis" away for free. Us, the friendly nice, not stuck up prude growers will be the ones to get MMJ legal in our state. I"m done responding to your ignornant post about dealers.
> 
> ...


 Balling. LOL!

I merely expressed my opinion that most dealers are scumbags. 

That simple expression of an opinion made YOUR pussy sore.

Which means you are the one who is BAWLING.

The evidence is the word-sharting you have exposed us all to here in this thread.

Perhaps you should peruse your collection of douche bags and clean that nasty thing out once in a while.


----------



## Timmy22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well this is why we Im happy we still live in a (somewhat) free country. We all have the choice to either buy our herb from dealers or take it upon ourselves to grow our own. Like most people I find the laws against marijuana to be unjust, so I chose to deliberately disobey them. We are all on here with these principals in common, so cant we all just hit a bong?


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 24, 2011)

well, it's like my grandpappy used to say, "the thing that is great about america is the same thing that is wrong with america: every ass feels like he/she deserves to be able to force their opinion on everyone else." 
this thread is *exactly* that... take it down a notch over here fools, you're in danger of proving just how ignorant and hypocritical you all are... 
there, *i* said it...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> well, it's like my grandpappy used to say, "the thing that is great about america is the same thing that is wrong with america: every ass feels like he/she deserves to be able to force their opinion on everyone else."
> this thread is *exactly* that... take it down a notch over here fools, you're in danger of proving just how ignorant and hypocritical you all are...
> there, *i* said it...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion.

If someone disagrees, they can offer a counterpoint.

Or they can ignore it.

But if they become abusive they are begging to get fucked with.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The main appreciation I have for dealers is that they were the ultimate reason why I decided to grow.
> 
> I simply grew tired of dealing with them. Just about every dealer I have ever encountered is a lowlife. They represent the cartels.
> 
> ...




yeah i buy my weed from the cartels... i know where they live right around the block.

also one of the best things about dealing, you dont have to provide equal service to all. 

if someone sucks, they get treated like it. if not, they get hooked up


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 24, 2011)

Why do people who have a bad experience with one group, suddenly process it as "that's how it must be everywhere". 

Most places make weed illegal, and if it weren't for dealers, then people wouldn't be able to get their hands on it. If its illegal and you want people to realize that its not a horrible drug that makes you into a fiend in the night humping retarded children, then you need dealers to distribute it. 

If it weren't for dealers, I wouldn't be where I am right now, I would be saying "marijuana is a dangerous drug".

All the dealers I knew where nice, for the record.


----------



## Timmy22 (Mar 24, 2011)

The reason (I believe) it will never be re-legalized is that having to obtain a medical card is the only way the government can regulate its usage. MMJ is the governments insurance that they maintain the control. If cannabis was ever just decriminalized, they would have no way to insure they get their tax money from it. anyone and everyone could grow and sell as they please without any reprecussions. The government will NEVER allow cannabis' decriminalization until they find what they believe to be a fool proof way to insure they get their cut, and right now thats what they have with MMJ.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


be glad you are alive and GO GET A FUCKING JOB!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> The reason (I believe) it will never be re-legalized is that having to obtain a medical card is the only way the government can regulate its usage. MMJ is the governments insurance that they maintain the control. If cannabis was ever just decriminalized, they would have no way to insure they get their tax money from it. anyone and everyone could grow and sell as they please without any reprecussions. The government will NEVER allow cannabis' decriminalization until they find what they believe to be a fool proof way to insure they get their cut, and right now thats what they have with MMJ.


 I realize my objections to MMJ might anger many members here, but my reasons are sound.

I oppose decriminalization as well.

I am for full re-legalization. The government gets its revenue from taxes and regulation of sales. Personal growers who do not sell are left alone.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

decriminalization in most cases means removing insane mandatory minimums, like just fining people or a few months time.... not like say the FIVE YEAR mandatory minimum for planting tending or in anyway cultivating a single plant in tennessee. 

so if you oppose decriminalizing it and you grow i have to assume you are either confused, spiteful or secretely want to go to jail?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

valjean said:


> decriminalization in most cases means removing insane mandatory minimums, like just fining people or a few months time.... not like say the FIVE YEAR mandatory minimum for planting tending or in anyway cultivating a single plant in tennessee.
> 
> so if you oppose decriminalizing it and you grow i have to assume you are either confused, spiteful or secretely want to go to jail?


I don't know how you can jump to any of those conclusions.

But, then again, you apparently scoff at the FACT that the black market is linked to organized crime.

I am for FULL re-legalization and nothing less. 

Anything less is a half-measure which will create more problems than it solves.

I have already explained my reasons for opposing MMJ. If you like I can list my reasons for opposing decriminalization as well.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck it. I'll list my reasons anyway.

Prohibition is a tool of oppression which gives the coppers an excuse to crawl up your asshole if they have probable cause that you are involved with cannabis in any form or fashion. It gives them enormous leverage when dealing with us 'little people.'

So from a civil liberties perspective decriminalization won't change any of that.

With decriminalization, employers can still discriminate against recreational users; and use the fact that it is illegal to continue to violate the privacy of their employees.

Under decriminalization, an offense is still an offense; and thus goes on your record.

Civil forfeiture, an egregious violation of the U.S. Constitution, could and would continue under decriminalization.

Organized crime would continue to profit from trafficking and the black market. Do you realize how many people have died in the war currently raging along our Southern border right now? A war funded by ordinary people who support the cartels by purchasing their product.

The only up-side is that penalties are reduced, but they are still penalties.

An activity which does not deny anyone else of their life, liberty, or property should not be illegal. End of story.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

ohh no im not disagreeing with you the cartel ACTUALLY lives around the block from they are my good buddies we drink corona and lime on saturday and plot acts of terrorism. 


and im not looking at it from a civil liberties perspective im looking at it from a common sense, fine is better than five or ten years perspective.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

dude i really want some of whatever the fuck you are smoking.


----------



## valjean (Mar 24, 2011)

trust me... if you were facing prison time you'd look at it different, there are over 8 million incarcerated for marijuana related crimes. you know where organized crime is actually present for real?? yeah prisons..... that is where people involved in the cottage industry of marijuana make new friends and come out pissed as hell and ready to ante the fuck up.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 24, 2011)

valjean said:


> ohh no im not disagreeing with you the cartel ACTUALLY lives around the block from they are my good buddies we drink corona and lime on saturday and plot acts of terrorism.


Who said anything about terrorism? 

Oh, YOU just did.



valjean said:


> and im not looking at it from a civil liberties perspective im looking at it from a common sense, fine is better than five or ten years perspective.


 That's not common sense. That's compromise. 

And compromise means you are agreeing that what we do is criminal.

Re-legalization. Now THAT'S common sense.



valjean said:


> dude i really want some of whatever the fuck you are smoking.


 Sharksbreath.

It's exceedingly good shit.



valjean said:


> trust me... if you were facing prison time you'd look at it different,


Trust me. I went into this with eyes wide open.



valjean said:


> there are over 8 million incarcerated for marijuana related crimes.


I would need to see a source on that. I know there are roughly 800,000 cannabis-related ARRESTS made each year. 

But 8 million INCARCERATED? Do we even have that many prisoners in total?



valjean said:


> you know where organized crime is actually present for real??


That question indicates you refuse to accept that organized crime is involved with cannabis trafficking and black market sales.

Perhaps I should try what YOU are smoking.

Then again, maybe I shouldn't. 



valjean said:


> yeah prisons..... that is where people involved in the cottage industry of marijuana make new friends and come out pissed as hell and ready to ante the fuck up.


All the more reason to push for re-legalization.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 25, 2011)

There are 2,299,116 people in prison as of 2009. I couldn't find a better up to date figure. Over 7.2 million people on probation, parole or incarcerated in jail or prison. It costs approx. $40k per yr to house them. Sorry if I went overboard


----------



## jeeba (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I don't sell, Junior.
> 
> And street dealers don't sell medicine. They sell drugs.
> 
> ...


Ok so robbers thieves and street dealers are all scum.But you grow illegaly?Am I missing something here?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

jeeba said:


> Ok so robbers thieves and street dealers are all scum.But you grow illegaly?Am I missing something here?


 You are missing quite a bit. 

As a personal use grower who does not sell; what I do does not harm ANYONE else. It's illegal solely because someone ELSE thinks it's wrong. Mala prohibita.

The illegal activities of robbers and thieves harm other people. Mala in se.

Dealers are in a gray area. They may or may not be scumbags (most are). And dealing by itself only has only tax evasion as the harm. But being part of the black market means their activity benefits the real bad guys: Organized crime.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> There are 2,299,116 people in prison as of 2009. I couldn't find a better up to date figure. Over 7.2 million people on probation, parole or incarcerated in jail or prison. It costs approx. $40k per yr to house them. Sorry if I went overboard


 Thanks.

That's way too many people in the system. And we can't afford it.

Both excellent reasons to re-legalize.

+Rep for you.


----------



## carl.burnette (Mar 25, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.


HOly fuck. no offense but before you start dealing, & I say this with all the love in the world, learn to fucking spell & speak like a human being. Have you actually READ why you've typed??


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 25, 2011)

If they re-legalize it we're not going to be able to grow it on our own without some bs licensing costs and headache. Alcohol is legal and you don't see many people making moonshine. I grow the shit because I don't want to pay for it and I don't trust those who are selling it.



Johnnyorganic said:


> I realize my objections to MMJ might anger many members here, but my reasons are sound.
> 
> I oppose decriminalization as well.
> 
> I am for full re-legalization. The government gets its revenue from taxes and regulation of sales. Personal growers who do not sell are left alone.


----------



## crispyendo (Mar 25, 2011)

What the hell are you doing are you 13 years old the store sounds fake you twink!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

NLNo5 said:


> If they re-legalize it we're not going to be able to grow it on our own without some bs licensing costs and headache. Alcohol is legal and you don't see many people making moonshine. I grow the shit because I don't want to pay for it and I don't trust those who are selling it.


 It should be the same as beer and wine. As long as you don't sell, you can produce for your own consumption.

Only if you intend to sell should you be subject to taxes and regulation. That's reasonable.

A large number of people brew their own beer, and ferment their own wine.

As far as moonshine is concerned, I am not sure of the law.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's way too many people in the system. And we can't afford it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found out of those 2.2mill, 800k are mmj related which u have already posted. 

This is my opinion about legalizing mmj: the only reason it's illegal to grow mmj is because the govt can't control/watch all 45million+ citizens. Why in the blue hell it's still considered a level3(I'm not sure of the level) drug.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> How many street dealers sell to medical patients for PURELY humanitarian reasons?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


 
how many pharmocuticals do it for humanitarian reasons? how many doctors don't care about they're pay? ohhh no its the ins. people that do it for the kindness in their hearts... seriusly dude, your an ass. its skeezy cuz its for profit, welcome to america buddy.
nothing is done for pure humanatarian reasons and if you think otherwise your a fool.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

cannabis is a cottage industry even middies all come domestic these days. the cartels are mostly about meth these days. it is usa #1 cash crop how would that be possible if it was coming in from over the border? adurrhh. 

the biggest difference between relegalization and decrim. is that one can actually happen now and one can't. 

so you are saying you would rather do time for your plants than possibly let someone else think that you think what you are doing is criminal? because nobody gives a damn if you think what you do is criminal in there. trust me like half those guys "didnt do it" so youll have some company there.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

there is pot surplus on the west coast, *domestic* saturation of the market is dropping whole sale prices to unheard of lows ... there is absolutely no way in hell a foreign entity could break in to the market. 

yeah.... when it involves people losing their children and being thrown in jail for decades you bet your ass im ready to compromise and you have some narcissisum issues if you think holding up your "principles" outweighs keeping hundreds innocent americans from having their lives ruined by archaic laws.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

cerberus said:


> how many pharmocuticals do it for humanitarian reasons? how many doctors don't care about they're pay? ohhh no its the ins. people that do it for the kindness in their hearts... seriusly dude, your an ass. its skeezy cuz its for profit, welcome to america buddy.
> nothing is done for pure humanatarian reasons and if you think otherwise your a fool.


Heavens to Betsy! Some semi-literate internet gaylord called me a fool AND an ass.

Whatever shall I do? 

I don't give two shits about pharmaceuticals or doctors. Both provide legitimate products or services, and earn profits. They both pay taxes, too.

My point was that street dealers are not caregivers. They are drug dealers.

Most drug dealers are skeezy. Accept it. 

I don't recall stating that I begrudge street dealers the right to earn a profit. But they don't pay taxes on those earnings like the rest of us because they function within the black market. You might be fine with that. I am not.


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Mar 25, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> the only problem with just lettin it go, is tht my mofuckin rep is guna take a big hit from this. i dnt want evry motherfukin junkie thinkin they can jack me wit no consequence, otherwise id let it go. but duin nuthin would get shit like this to go down again.



If you didn't try to take one of them out when you got jacked the first time around...your rep is shit regardless. Plus, you're a kid and a kids rep no matter how motherfucking down you are is tiny...worthless. Rep takes decades to build, not 6 years of recess fights or petty dope peddling. 

Listen to the cool heads here, the moment you let those cunts get away with your shit and millimeter sized reputation your window of opportunity slammed shut...don't go back to them to get humiliated or shanked.


----------



## puffer6 (Mar 25, 2011)

i pretty much disagree with Johnny organic on this whole tread and you sound like a big head faggot with your nose up in the air...trying to come off as some outstanding citizen who knows everything and all of what is good and true

have some courtesy for your fellow stoners struggling and getting picked up multiple times for possession and you want to hold off for full Legalization...Fuck that!


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Heavens to Betsy! Some semi-literate internet gaylord called me a fool AND an ass.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...



neither do most dispensaries in colorado, they buy unregulated and sell pretty much unregulated. the new law passed in september requiring 70 % of product to be grown by the dispensary where it is sold is a joke and basically impossible anyway. the quality is just as unpredictable as with any "drug dealer". i swear to god i once went in to one and they had hindu kush labeled as 100% sativa. we walked right the fuck out. by the way we were in there selling to the dirty fuckers not buying from them. 

so i actually do oppose mmj dispensaries for that reason but i know people with ms who i am positive would kill themselves without weed. so i think they need the mmj exemption while those healthy enough to do so can worry about our own shit a little later.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

to be clear by neither i meant paying taxes. 

also, fuck paying taxes.


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> neither do most dispensaries in colorado, they buy unregulated and sell pretty much unregulated. the new law passed in september requiring 70 % of product to be grown by the dispensary where it is sold is a joke and basically impossible anyway. the quality is just as unpredictable as with any "drug dealer". i swear to god i once went in to one and they had hindu kush labeled as 100% sativa. we walked right the fuck out. by the way we were in there selling to the dirty fuckers not buying from them.
> 
> so i actually do oppose mmj dispensaries for that reason but i know people with ms who i am positive would kill themselves without weed. so i think they need the mmj exemption while those healthy enough to do so can worry about our own shit a little later.


so dispensaries just buy any shit from random people?


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

ive never even applied for a med card and my partner used a fake address so never recieved his although he has the dr note but never got the state issued card. we are as random as they come, and we sell them lbs. its a very strange market actually im used to being able to predict what people want in the black market but these dispensary dicks have all kinds of odd ideas about what good pot is. most of em just want it cheap. a few will pay for real quality though.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It should be the same as beer and wine. As long as you don't sell, you can produce for your own consumption.
> 
> Only if you intend to sell should you be subject to taxes and regulation. That's reasonable.
> 
> ...


as an american (on paper, unless your state, county, or city have other jurisdictional issues) you are legally allowed to distill up to 30 GALLONS of pure (180 proof or so) alcohol per year provided you do not sell it... the law is clearly written for "personal consumption"... which is awesome if you want to be able to get as drunk as humanly possible for literally forever as long as you can manage your still... same same in common law if decrim or legalization come down the pike... like "dry counties" in alabama and kentucky, there may be preexisting laws on the books to regulate your personal production of hard liquor, but that is something best dealt with on a jurisdictional level (aka sheriff or chief of police level in your town)...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> cannabis is a cottage industry even middies all come domestic these days. the cartels are mostly about meth these days. it is usa #1 cash crop how would that be possible if it was coming in from over the border? adurrhh.
> 
> the biggest difference between relegalization and decrim. is that one can actually happen now and one can't.
> 
> so you are saying you would rather do time for your plants than possibly let someone else think that you think what you are doing is criminal? because nobody gives a damn if you think what you do is criminal in there. trust me like half those guys "didnt do it" so youll have some company there.


 You are delusional. 

Tons of cannabis is smuggled over our foreign border by the cartels.
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/news/articles/2009/03/22/20090322seizures0322.html
http://english.aljazeera.net/news/americas/2010/10/2010101945556433563.html
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/oct/20/confiscated-mexican-marijuana-goes-smoke/

And although you are correct that cannabis is grown domestically, a significant portion of that is grown by... wait for it... THE CARTELS! In our national parks and national forests. They bring in armed goons to work the plantations and protect the crop; use all sorts of toxic chemicals; and leave mountains of trash behind for the taxpayers to clean up.
http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/30/30greenwire-cartels-turn-us-forests-into-marijuana-plantat-41908.html
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125193614108781629.html
http://firefighterblog.com/2008/10/pot-plantations-polluting-the-sierras-endangering-firefighters/

So go ahead and make some stupid remark about hanging out with the cartel.

MMJ is the big issue right now. It sucks all of the oxygen out of the room. Yeah, every once in a while you see a state reduce penalties, but that is mainly budget-related. Nothing like an across the board decriminalization. Large scale decriminalization efforts have given way to MMJ, which itself is a form of decriminization. Look at California and see how MMJ supporters derailed re-legalization. Shameful.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

oh my god that is fucking hilarious the cartels send people over here to grow in our national parks!!!!!! 

you know people type lol a lot but i am literally laughing like a fool! 

im not even gonna click your links because its all bullshit too scare the weak of mind into compliance... 

its the same damn reason we even use the word marijuana. it has always been easier to get people to vote something down if they think it involves scary brown people.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

also i loooove how you pick and choose which of my points too contend 

nobody gets away with fields anymore. they are ancient history. i have done some national park growing and never ran into any cartels out there.

maybe yogi bear is runnin the cartels these days.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> to be clear by neither i meant paying taxes.
> 
> also, fuck paying taxes.


 Nobody likes paying taxes.

But if we as a movement ever want to be taken seriously it is something we must accept. And it is not unreasonable to expect taxes and regulation of an industry. It is the path to legitimacy.

Or we can choose to remain in the shadows and non-growers here can continue to depend on skeevy low-life dealers to bring them overpriced shit of unknown origin with some crazy name the dealer pulled out of his ass on the way to the meet-up.



valjean said:


> oh my god that is fucking hilarious the cartels send people over here to grow in our national parks!!!!!!
> 
> you know people type lol a lot but i am literally laughing like a fool!
> 
> ...


 Fine, don't read the articles. I could care less.

But, I notice you made sure to comment on their veracity anyway.

Your credibility is going through the roof.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> also i loooove how you pick and choose which of my points too contend
> 
> nobody gets away with fields anymore. they are ancient history. i have done some national park growing and never ran into any cartels out there.
> 
> maybe yogi bear is runnin the cartels these days.


You think you can dictate to me which points I address?

Now it's my turn to LOL!

You post in manic bursts. I apologize unconditionally if I fail to address all of them at once and on your schedule. 

Not really. 

Have you considered that maybe some of them do not dignify a response?

Probably not.

You look like a genuine TOOL when you comment on something you couldn't be bothered to read. Your points are meaningless if you refuse to look at my evidence before arguing against it.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

by going through the roof you mean expanding exponentially right


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

no i cant dictate which ones you respond too, but i will point out you are stuck on the cartel(scary brown people) issue and have ignored multiple times the fact that lives are ruined by archaic laws and those in truly desperate need are denied, and that decrim. is feasible in a timely manner to stop this from continuing while your pipe dream of full re leg. is clearly not.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> by going through the roof you mean expanding exponentially right


 Sarcastically.

You missed that, huh?

I can't say I am surprised.

We'll try that again, shall we?

/sarc on

Did I address THIS point to your liking?

/sarc off



valjean said:


> no i cant dictate which ones you respond too, but i will point out you are stuck on the cartel(scary brown people) issue and have ignored multiple times the fact that lives are ruined by archaic laws and those in truly desperate need are denied, and that decrim. is feasible in a timely manner to stop this from continuing while your pipe dream of full re leg. is clearly not.


 I never mentioned the 'scary brown people.' That would be YOU.

I have already given my reasons why I oppose decriminalization. You dismissed them previously.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

so they are white people cartels now? i was not aware of their existence... 

i remember your reason, you value your own "principles" more than the lives of others.

a half decade or more in a prison and the person who went in is gone, i can attest to that.

solitary has been deemed torture by the un, i realize that is not directly related to your point, just sayin.. it is bound to happen in there.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

again, shooting for the moon and hoping to land among stars does not work here, you will not see full re leg. in your lifetime. however we can compromise our ideals and keep peoples lives from being destroyed by our prison system.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> so they are white people cartels now? i was not aware of their existence...
> 
> i remember your reason, you value your own "principles" more than the lives of others.
> 
> ...


I don't recall bringing up race or ethnicity at all. Again, that would be YOU. You introduced the racial component into this discussion.

Cannabis is smuggled over the Canadian border, too. And it ain't Boy Scouts who are doing it. It's organized crime.

And I remember that you stated you place little value on civil liberties (or something very similar to that). 

Whereas I previously stated that if an activity does not endanger another individual's LIFE, liberty, or property; it should not be illegal.

I place a heavy premium on life.

Apparently you place none on the lives of those killed in Northern Mexico. There's an open war raging there, you know.

Should I post more links for you to ignore?



valjean said:


> again, shooting for the moon and hoping to land among stars does not work here, you will not see full re leg. in your lifetime. however we can compromise our ideals and keep peoples lives from being destroyed by our prison system.


Pursuing liberty is not 'shooting for the moon.' 

Freedom is not some arbitrary principle. It is real and I jeopardize mine every day by my civil disobedience.

You want compromise. Half a loaf is good enough for you.

Not for me.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

half a loaf is better than no loaf.

and im pretty sure im not the first person to figure out that the cartels are latino. 

lives are ruined by mandatory minimums. but you are in favor of keeping them. soooooo 2+2=?


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

what in the sam hell do wars in mexico have to do with mandatory minimums up here? so if you lock up john goodman for ten years for growing his own dope, instead of fining him, then peace will rain down on mexico??? word. guess mexicos problems are solved.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> half a loaf is better than no loaf.
> 
> and im pretty sure im not the first person to figure out that the cartels are latino.
> 
> lives are ruined by mandatory minimums. but you are in favor of keeping them. soooooo 2+2=?


I am not in favor of keeping them.

I am in favor of ELIMINATING them altogether.

If you haven't figured that out by now, then I severely over-estimated you; and I am thus wasting my time.



valjean said:


> what in the sam hell do wars in mexico have to do with mandatory minimums up here? so if you lock up john goodman for ten years for growing his own dope, instead of fining him, then peace will rain down on mexico??? word. guess mexicos problems are solved.


 The CARTELS are running the war down there. The very CARTELS which are funded by Americans who purchase cannabis on the black market.

If the U.S. re-legalizes cannabis, the CARTELS lose a huge revenue stream.

You complain that I keep going back to the cartels. But you can't even bring yourself to admit they are involved in cannabis trafficking.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

because they are not. have you been out west i have met single dudes with five+ warehouses. it is our #1 cash crop. simple economics removed the cartels from the weed game a long time ago.

i am in favor of me winning the lottery, but i have to compromise and get a job. it sucks, but its reality.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

oh and dude we are both wasting our time, im doing it intentionally cause i got hours to kill and they dont go down easy, i hope you are too otherwise im sorry if im tearing you away from something important.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> because they are not. have you been out west i have met single dudes with five+ warehouses. it is our #1 cash crop. simple economics removed the cartels from the weed game a long time ago.
> 
> i am in favor of me winning the lottery, but i have to compromise and get a job. it sucks, but its reality.


I presented evidence that they are. You couldn't be bothered to even take a look.

We almost had that reality in California last November. But support for it was cut down by MMJ proponents who did not want to lose their special classification as patients.

As California goes, so goes the nation.

MMJ, which is really stealth decriminalization, undermined the re-legalization movement.

Think about that the next time you moan about mandatory minimums.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> oh and dude we are both wasting our time, im doing it intentionally cause i got hours to kill and they dont go down easy, i hope you are too otherwise im sorry if im tearing you away from something important.


 If you honestly believe what you wrote about my alleged 'support' of mandatory minimums, then I AM wasting my time. 

Sincerely.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I will unsub for a little while. Give some other members a chance to comment. 

Meanwhile here's an interesting article from MMJ Business:
http://www.mmjbusiness.com/mmj-blog/?Tag=Legalize+Marijuana


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

not every state has that support for legalization. 

i didnt look at your links because i have heard that bs before, its old news.

california is its own little world, the states that need to decrim, they are not getting full legalization. 

are you serious, moaning about mandatory mins? people get locked up for decades, and decrim is the ONLY way that will change anytime soon for most of the states.

when kids in school get caught over here on the east coast it ruins their chance at education, decrim could change that. 

whatever im done for today though something interesting just walked through my door, and i know i will never change your mind anyway. dont stare in that pool too long narcissus there are other people in the world who could benefit slightly from you acknowledging that your ideals are less important than their freedom.


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

this shit still goin
shit this still goin


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> not every state has that support for legalization.
> 
> i didnt look at your links because i have heard that bs before, its old news.
> 
> ...


You refuse to even look at the evidence I presented which challenges your preconceived notions, yet you accuse me of narcissism.

That is RICH!

I have already addressed all of your lame points so I won't waste any more time rehashing them.



VER D said:


> this shit still goin
> shit this still goin


 No one has a gun to your head forcing you to return to this thread.

Unsub and be done with it....

Or contribute something worth reading.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> You refuse to even look at the evidence I presented which challenges your preconceived notions, yet you accuse me of narcissism.
> 
> That is RICH!
> 
> ...


MUCH LIKE YOU HAVE??? seriously, everyone has a big dick, everyone grows the BEST weed, everyone is super smart, and can spell properly and make coherent points of light... happy??? maybe you should take a serious look at your posts and try to figure why you are not being given the respect "you think you deserve"... and unsubbed, good idea, i've got better things to do with my time... take it on over to the espn or "hardcore gamerz" sites kids...


----------



## deprave (Mar 25, 2011)

the first four pages I lol'd at every post - epic thread


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

aww nobody likes a sore loser.

no reason to bring moms into this.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> aww nobody likes a sore loser.
> 
> no reason to bring moms into this.


 Then why are YOU still here?


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

cause i am not your momma son.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

and i am, in the immortal words if mr sheen. WiNNiNG!

as is evident by your emotional outbursts.


----------



## g off (Mar 25, 2011)

I like cheese sandwiches


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> cause i am not your momma son.


That's a fact.

You're obviously too 'simple' to be my Momma;


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> and i am, in the immortal words if mr sheen. WiNNiNG!
> 
> as is evident by your emotional outbursts.


 This is devolving into a Charlie thread?

So be it....

All viewing this thread are nothing more than droopy-eyed, armless children to me.


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

annnnd another one drops "logic" for ad hominem attacks when confronted with any good counter argument to their chosen views. 

i was only 98% sure i had done what i wanted here. now im 100%

EDIT: although the name calling started a while back as you desperately ran that little circle i was just trying to stay on topic a little longer by not pointing it out.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> annnnd another one drops "logic" for ad hominem attacks when confronted with any good counter argument to their chosen views.
> 
> i was only 98% sure i had done what i wanted here. now im 100%
> 
> EDIT: although the name calling started a while back as you desperately ran that little circle i was just trying to stay on topic a little longer by not pointing it out.


 When you offer a 'good' counter argument, you let me know.

Otherwise; it's all tiger blood, all the time.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 25, 2011)

valjean said:


> because they are not. have you been out west i have met single dudes with five+ warehouses. it is our #1 cash crop. simple economics removed the cartels from the weed game a long time ago.
> 
> i am in favor of me winning the lottery, but i have to compromise and get a job. it sucks, but its reality.


The fuck...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 25, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> MUCH LIKE YOU HAVE??? seriously, everyone has a big dick, everyone grows the BEST weed, everyone is super smart, and can spell properly and make coherent points of light... happy??? maybe you should take a serious look at your posts and try to figure why you are not being given the respect "you think you deserve"... and unsubbed, good idea, i've got better things to do with my time... take it on over to the espn or "hardcore gamerz" sites kids...


 Well, you are certainly entitled to your opinion. 

No matter how ill-informed and infantile it may be.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 25, 2011)

honestly, dude... i think ur boy set u up. if i were you ill chose who to call friends more wisely... i avoid putting my self out there(makin deals).. less chances of gettin caught or gettin into any trouble... i try to sell to one person only...dealing with little wheight will get u caught up


----------



## d6520 (Mar 25, 2011)

its only an oz and it can be recovered.... avoid dealing with roaches....


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 27, 2011)

cerberus said:


> how many pharmocuticals do it for humanitarian reasons? how many doctors don't care about they're pay? ohhh no its the ins. people that do it for the kindness in their hearts... seriusly dude, your an ass. its skeezy cuz its for profit, welcome to america buddy.
> nothing is done for pure humanatarian reasons and if you think otherwise your a fool.


Try not to deal in absolutes, I jack off for purely humanitarian reasons, sos proves you wrong.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 27, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Heavens to Betsy! Some semi-literate internet gaylord called me a fool AND an ass.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...



Referring to dealers as bottom feeders is begrudging them. Suggesting, and not subtly, that you believe that there is no exception to the sleaziness of a dealer places all of them in that begrudgement. 
If you read your statements in this thread they contradict frequently, which coincides with my next point, to say your reason for dismissing them is their failure to pay taxes shows what kind of troll you are. Youre about civil disobedience and paying taxes? Nope. Youre a troll.


----------



## VER D (Mar 27, 2011)

this shit still going


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 27, 2011)

cerberus said:


> Referring to dealers as bottom feeders is begrudging them. Suggesting, and not subtly, that you believe that there is no exception to the sleaziness of a dealer places all of them in that begrudgement.
> If you read your statements in this thread they contradict frequently, which coincides with my next point, to say your reason for dismissing them is their failure to pay taxes shows what kind of troll you are. You&#8217;re about civil disobedience and paying taxes? Nope. You&#8217;re a troll.


Civil disobedience and paying taxes are two separate things.

A person can fail to pay their taxes as a form of civil disobedience. A person could also fail to pay their taxes because they are a criminal committing tax evasion.

I grow for my personal use as a means of civil disobedience. And I believe in paying taxes. There is no inconsistency there.

But the fact that you are unable to make that distinction does not surprise me.

Do you even know the definition of the word 'troll,' or is it just something cool-sounding you heard while watching iCarly?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 27, 2011)

VER D said:


> this shit still going


 I mean no disrespect, but Dude; if this thread bothers you so much just unsubscribe.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 28, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Civil disobedience and paying taxes are two separate things.
> 
> A person can fail to pay their taxes as a form of civil disobedience. A person could also fail to pay their taxes because they are a criminal committing tax evasion.
> 
> ...


since you don't know the definition of troll, i'll break the rule/definition of troll to define it for you. 

someone not worth continuing an intenet thread with.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 28, 2011)

cerberus said:


> since you don't know the definition of troll, i'll break the rule/definition of troll to define it for you.
> 
> someone not worth continuing an intenet thread with.


 That's A definition. And although incomplete, it's not bad.

Although flawed, we'll use your definition.

Now you may not think I am worthy of continuing on a conversation with in this thread (even though you contradict your own definition which you assert applies to yours truly every time you do ), other members may not agree with you. 

Which means 'troll' is subjective. Like beauty, it is based on the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 29, 2011)

Calling a fellow member a troll simply because you are unable to issue rebuttals to legitimate points is nothing more than dismissal.

And dismissal is an admission of WEAKNESS.


----------



## fatfarmer (Mar 29, 2011)

learn-listen-live. keep it to your self.That was called fuck your buddy!


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 29, 2011)

Lesson learned... Karma would get them eventually... Dont attract negativity to yourself for future business.. And theres no such 

thing as friends when doing business.... Business is business!!!!


----------



## bulla (Mar 29, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> This is your first post? FAIL


LMFAO thats funny


----------



## bulla (Mar 29, 2011)

get rid of your so called friend he's not a friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and if u must get revenge do it on the guys ladys cooter..beat it up real nice for him lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 29, 2011)

bulla said:


> get rid of your so called friend he's not a friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and if u must get revenge do it on the guys ladys cooter..beat it up real nice for him lol


You obviously didn't read the thread.


----------



## bulla (Mar 29, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> You obviously didn't read the thread.


after 15 or so replys i quit did i miss a point


----------



## grow space (Mar 30, 2011)

fail ! if u dont understand still who was behind it all,. tehn let me tell you that it was your gangsta friend.Pure logic, like wtf ??!! Why would he tell you the other names, loyal!! Hahahah, u stupid idiot, he was the one who set that shit up believe me !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2011)

grow space said:


> fail ! if u dont understand still who was behind it all,. tehn let me tell you that it was your gangsta friend.Pure logic, like wtf ??!! Why would he tell you the other names, loyal!! Hahahah, u stupid idiot, he was the one who set that shit up believe me !


yeah i believe so..Once his friend said he wants to be loyal to them i would have beat fire out of him


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2011)

*it's ba~ack*....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah i believe so..Once his friend said he wants to be loyal to them i would have beat fire out of him


Gotta read the thread, it was a scam. Dude was testing out his idea to rob someone, quality guy that he is.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2011)

you mean like the "i found a cell phone taped to my door and now i'm being blackmailed" thread? lol


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Gotta read the thread, it was a scam. Dude was testing out his idea to rob someone, quality guy that he is.


Wow, i thought i followed this thread from day 1. i missed that and honestly don't wanna go back to find that. But, all I can say is DAMN


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> Wow, i thought i followed this thread from day 1. i missed that and honestly don't wanna go back to find that. But, all I can say is DAMN


yeah i think that was another thread too (see above...)

did wolvie smoke one too many today?  <3


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/419496-big-blackmail-problem-4.html#post5495861

(can you tell i'm bored today?)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> half a loaf is better than no loaf.


i know johnnyo. he was in favor of "half measures" like prop 19, as was i. 

in other words, he knows half a loaf is better than no loaf.

what part of favoring full re-legalization, same as i do, entails opposition to progress towards that goal?



valjean said:


> and im pretty sure im not the first person to figure out that the cartels are latino.


"the cartels are latino"

you said it first.

do you mean ALL, or only some?

big logical distinction to be made there.



valjean said:


> lives are ruined by mandatory minimums. but you are in favor of keeping them. soooooo 2+2=?


please explain to me how favoring full re-legalization entails favoring mandatory minimums.

i may only score higher than 99.9% of the population on a standardized wais-iv, but i fail to see how a legal activity could entail mandatory minimums.


----------



## 504 boy (Apr 11, 2011)

Man Im from New Orleans and where I from if a MF play you like that they think you pussy!! I was born and raised in the projects so if it was me I couldnt even walk around knowing that the MF down the street just played me like Im a hoe! Cause really you cant even do no more buisiness until you straighten that out. Cause now evybody is gonna be trying to play you like a hoe. The likelihood of you getting yo shit back is not looking to good so first you need to whip or wack yo so called friend. Gotta restore yo status if you planning on being in this game, if not give it up and get a 9-5


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yeah i think that was another thread too (see above...)
> 
> did wolvie smoke one too many today?  <3


Whoa! Yes, yes I apparently did.


----------



## tafbang (Apr 11, 2011)

Kill the 1 guy you know of. duh


----------



## indecline (Apr 11, 2011)

Just thought i would post on here, since im sure people who have been jacked will come accross this.

I got jacked less than a week ago. half a pound. 
my own fault, let my guard down,
first time buy, (experianced theif) i fell for every word.. the reason why he wouldnt park in the gated are i chose.. .. i didnt realise the car was still running when i got in (gettin gin his car was the first mistake)
let my guard down and i got a blade pulled on me. had to let it go, wasnt prepaid for that shit.

did some research and i now know his kids names, his address. who he lives with.
I dont do beat downs. to easy. and they come back to haunt you.
plan was to go round, gas the fucker. brake all his fingers, maybe even take a toe for my trouble. that shit scares a guy. anyone can beat someone up. they know you mean business when you take part of them home with you.

but i didnt do it... and i havnt.
you cant say for sure that even after that he wouldnt want to kill me and my family. and for what. 8 ounces. 
he knows my area, if hes smart (which they never are) he could wait for me, or my girlfriend. etc... 

my advice. let it go. (for now)
if you ever move out of the city or state in your case... pay someone to go give him a visit. that way if it comes back to you, your long gone. 
so you lose some pride. you sure as hell wont let it happen again. i know i wont. take it on the chin and if you do ever move then go for it. its only money at the end of the day. you get another shot in 3 months right.

oh and im moving within the year. 
it makes me happy that when his time comes, he will have forgot about me and he will have been thinking he's the man. 
the only thing i did do.... as soon as he drove off. i sent a friendly message. "i put my trust in you, enjoy it. things always come good "
i was going to send a letter to his house and all it would say is "=)" just so he knew that i found him.
but it fells good to know he doesnt know.

sorry im talking too much, im high.
peace. stay safe. (and smart). they want to buy from you, they do it on your terms. no harm in planning it well. just incase.


----------



## d6520 (Apr 11, 2011)

Breaking fingers sounds good.... Pistol whooping a mf with a 357 sounds even better lol...


----------



## GreenTreeMachine420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Daamm!! Hella crazy! Hah. Yeah I used to deal but got out of it cuz there's too many jackers and bitches who only a five sac and then don't buy when it " looks too small" 
Can't wait til.. I'm 21, first thing I'm gunna do is apply for a concealed carry, tuck it under my shirt and then prolly jus roam the streets lookin for trouble to come at me. Haba


----------



## $Mike$ (Apr 12, 2011)

GreenTreeMachine420 said:


> Daamm!! Hella crazy! Hah. Yeah I used to deal but got out of it cuz there's too many jackers and bitches who only a five sac and then don't buy when it " looks too small"
> Can't wait til.. I'm 21, first thing I'm gunna do is apply for a concealed carry, tuck it under my shirt and then prolly jus roam the streets lookin for trouble to come at me. Haba


Lol....at 21 I was trying not to look for trouble.


----------



## indecline (Apr 12, 2011)

well in this came trouble finds you. 
im kinda glad im not in the us. all we really have to worry about are blades. 
im looking into getting hold of a taser gun or decent pepper spray here in the uk. cant find one though. but probably a bad idea, getting caught with pepper spray hold the same punishment for getting caught with a rifle.

the more i think about it the more i realise that you cant amke your self safe, its a dangerous job, and im sure i will get ripped off again, so wil everyone else doing it. suppose you just gotts be greatfull that they dont actually hurt you and know that karma is going to come kick their ass in the future.
people who rob dealers wont go far in life. soon enough they will piss the wrong guy off and WILL end up dead. that makes me happy to know lol.


----------



## tafbang (Apr 12, 2011)

d6520 said:


> Breaking fingers sounds good.... Pistol whooping a mf with a 357 sounds even better lol...


Does it really? you idiot... a pistol whip hurts no more than a punch. Maybe if you shot the bitch in the face, that would be better than breaking all his fingers


----------



## indecline (Apr 12, 2011)

im sure it would.
but then on the off chance it comes back to you, theres going down for 5 or going down for life.
or you leave it be and get high.


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 12, 2011)

Wanna test that? You can punch me & I'll pistol fuck you once with the butt. Me thinks yer not gettin up 

or.. we could just smoke a blunt & ponder "whoa.. can you imagine... whoa.."

That sounds even better.


tafbang said:


> Does it really? you idiot... a pistol whip hurts no more than a punch. Maybe if you shot the bitch in the face, that would be better than breaking all his fingers


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 12, 2011)

The IRONY resulting from the continuation of this thread makes me LOL.

Got skeevy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> The IRONY resulting from the continuation of this thread makes me LOL.
> 
> Got skeevy?


this thread sure makes our community look great.

it is our time to shine: with skeevy low-lifes leading the way!

why the fuck don't these low-lifes just make the deal at a subway or something?

chances are you won't get jacked there. plus, you'll get a sandwich.

end point: i want a fucking sandwich.


----------



## tafbang (Apr 12, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> Wanna test that? You can punch me & I'll pistol fuck you once with the butt. Me thinks yer not gettin up
> 
> or.. we could just smoke a blunt & ponder "whoa.. can you imagine... whoa.."
> 
> That sounds even better.


Lol. OK, you're going to sleep, pal!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Does it really? you idiot... a pistol whip hurts no more than a punch. Maybe if you shot the bitch in the face, that would be better than breaking all his fingers


I want to be like you taf...
Teach me?


----------



## ...... (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Does it really? you idiot... a pistol whip hurts no more than a punch. Maybe if you shot the bitch in the face, that would be better than breaking all his fingers


have you ever been pistol whipped?
It hurts way more then a punch,imagine a 5 lb steel weight being whaled across your head and face.Hitting someone with any kind of gun can seriously injure them very easily.


----------



## tafbang (Apr 12, 2011)

what kind are you toting around that weighs five pounds? and the power of a punch has a lot more force


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> what kind are you toting around that weighs five pounds? and the power of a punch has a lot more force


 are you joking right


----------



## tafbang (Apr 12, 2011)

Is that the only thing you can say? fucking idiot... You find a pistol whip that brings more than 1000 lbs of force and maybe I'll grow some gills and become a fish


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> what kind are you toting around that weighs five pounds? and the power of a punch has a lot more force


It's not only about the force you jackass, but the concentration of that force into a small given area. And the mass of the object, and its hardness...


----------



## tafbang (Apr 12, 2011)

it's not only about force, but it's also about force? you're a fucking retard too


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> it's not only about force, but it's also about force? you're a fucking retard too


Reading comprehension fail. The more you concentrate the given amount of force into a smaller area, the greater the force per square inch, thus, greater damage.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 12, 2011)

You do realize that the butt of a gun can crack your skull open like a melon. Save your fist for massaging soap and lifting waterfood


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 12, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2011)

tafbang said:


> what kind are you toting around that weighs five pounds? and the power of a punch has a lot more force


force = mass x acceleration

more mass (ie, a gun) with acceleration ceteris paribus, leads to greater force.

and, as others have pointed out, that force is not being dispersed over a larger area, as it would with a fist. it is being concentrated on a smaller area, meaning greater psi.

simple physics, man.

i am not surprised you don't understand basic physics, though.

other posters here have contributed to making our community look bad because they are skeezy low-lifes.

you have contributed to making our community look bad via confirming stereotypes of 'the dumb stoner'.

not that the shit you are harvesting would ever get anyone high.


----------



## surgedup (Apr 12, 2011)

simple physics man trust me I would rather take a punch to the face by kimbo slice than get hit in the head full blown swing with the hilt of a gun trust me


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 12, 2011)

It's Hollywood, but you get the basic idea.

[video=youtube;7n90zKQpeFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n90zKQpeFI&feature=related[/video]

Shit. That one did not embed. Try this one.

[video=youtube;BgD--h93364]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgD--h93364[/video]

EDIT:


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's not only about the force you jackass, but the concentration of that force into a small given area. And the mass of the object, and its hardness...


If you look at the PSI of the impact the pistol kicks ASS. A womans high heal gives off THOUSANDS of pounds PSI of force. That's why a 105 lb woman dents hickory hardwood.

The fist would knock you back. The pistol would dent your skull.

Physics... the REAL science


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> If you look at the PSI of the impact the pistol kicks ASS. A womans high heal gives off THOUSANDS of pounds PSI of force. That's why a 105 lb woman dents hickory hardwood.
> 
> The fist would knock you back. The pistol would dent your skull.
> 
> Physics... the REAL science


Word. I agree.


----------



## valjean (Apr 13, 2011)

if you dont think a gun is heavy you have never held a gun... i have actually playyed with the smallest handgun ever mass produced, the two milli, and even that little pea shooter weighs a good lb or two, and i could easily crack a skull with it.


----------



## grow plenty (Apr 13, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Is that the only thing you can say? fucking idiot... You find a pistol whip that brings more than 1000 lbs of force and maybe I'll grow some gills and become a fish


still spewing shit huh, dumb-ass?


----------



## carl.burnette (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh boy...
This is seriuosly one of the stupidest threads I've ever followed... Its like a train wreck... I have to stay tuned....

OH GOd.. Now Im involved!!!!

HELP!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2011)

carl.burnette said:


> Oh boy...
> This is seriuosly one of the stupidest threads I've ever followed... Its like a train wreck... I have to stay tuned....
> 
> OH GOd.. Now Im involved!!!!
> ...


welcome aboard.

buckle up, it's sure to be a bumpy ride with plenty of turbulence


----------



## ...... (Apr 13, 2011)

it really wasn't even worth explaining it to him lol.He had to be trolling.

and why is it that these dumbass threads always go on for so long?lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2011)

...... said:


> it really wasn't even worth explaining it to him lol.He had to be trolling.
> 
> and why is it that these dumbass threads always go on for so long?lol


why is it so many oversized rats with human appendages do vast amounts of cocaine?

we may never know.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

Tafbang the reason a pistol whip hurts so much isnt so much to do with force over the given area, its the fact the gun has basically no elasticity cos its been designed to be totally solid. Alot of the force of a punch is actually dispersed across the delivering fist because muscle, skin and bone is extremely flexible as is the recieving point on the other person. With a gun the only place the force can be dispersed is across the target cos the gun is harder than the skin,bone, flesh, etc. 

Also how many people can deliver a 1000lbs punch? 

Tafbang, why so wholeheartidly commit to saying things you actually have no real education on? To say you can disperse more force over a (relatively speaking) elastic 5inch squared fist as opposed to a completly solid 3 inch squared pistol butt is just so stupid its senseless.

EDIT: Actually I tried to help you out on a number of times before but to no avail, so I dont expect you to listen to me now.


----------



## Timmy22 (Apr 15, 2011)

This sums up this whole thread...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 15, 2011)

Timmy22 said:


> This sums up this whole thread...


Or maybe this...


----------



## fatality (Apr 15, 2011)

no shit retard, shut the fuck up about being a little pussy and grow stuff


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 17, 2011)

why is this thread still around?


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 17, 2011)

so anyone know why snoop dog carries an umbrella?


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 17, 2011)

Being pistol whipped is way more painful than being punched. Just sayin. They even did a test on deadliest warrior. You can crack a skull open like a watermelon


----------



## home.grower (Apr 17, 2011)

*Lukys7en* take it like a man .. the only advice you need is to grow up .. if you're not bold enough to fight your battles as they arise, and need help from an internet forum, you're in the wrong job; move on .. You're supposed to be in a position to laugh when people try that shit, not quiver in your boots then worry about it after .. you lost pal, you're a loser


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree. If you have to ask what to do in a situation like this, change jobs


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 17, 2011)

BadAndy said:


> so anyone know why snoop dog carries an umbrella?


 fo drizzle....... lol


----------



## home.grower (Apr 17, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> fo drizzle....... lol


drizzle fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2011)

what does snoop dogg use to wash his whites?






























bliotch


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 17, 2011)

Oxyclean yup yup


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 17, 2011)

To be honest, I don't go to any transaction without heat. It's a cold world, bros. People who aren't trying to front you are gonna respect you for having the heat, and honestly, advise others not to fuck with you. I mean, I hope I never have to use it. It's a .22, just because even if I did shoot someone, I wouldn't want to kill them.


----------



## see4 (Apr 17, 2011)

Would you just look at that! I mean just look at it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

see4 said:


> Would you just look at that! I mean just look at it.


what is that from?


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats why u should always have a gun! U never know what MIGHT happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Thats why u should always have a gun! U never know what MIGHT happen


murdering someone over $500 seems like a grand plan.

thanks for contributing to the effort of making our community look like a bunch of skeeves.

murder will boast well for us when we go for full re-legalization.


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 18, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> murdering someone over $500 seems like a grand plan.
> 
> thanks for contributing to the effort of making our community look like a bunch of skeeves.
> 
> murder will boast well for us when we go for full re-legalization.


Like I said before, I always pack heat. Like I also said though, I'd never want to use it, and certainly wouldn't kill someone with it.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Apr 18, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> Like I said before, I always pack heat. Like I also said though, I'd never want to use it, and certainly wouldn't kill someone with it.


if you ever knew literally ANYTHING ever:

if you're going to bring a gun, you'd best be prepared to use it...

if you're going to use it, you'd better hit what you're aiming at...

if you're going to hit someone/thing, you'd better kill it(anything else is just cruel)...

if you're going to kill it, you'd better be ready to live with that for as long as you live... 

don't bring a gun when you'd be smarter to bring a knife... 

don't bring a knife if you could do better just fighting... 

if you could get out of a fight shouldn't you??? 

if you would prefer to just yell wouldn't that be better than fighting???

if you could just have a cup of coffee, wouldn't that be even better???

can't we all just get a bong??? why fight??? real tough people cross the street to avoid having to deal with crap they can avoid... 

where i'm from, trouble comes looking for you... enough of the bs posturing... the real world is real enough for me...


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 18, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> if you ever knew literally ANYTHING ever:
> 
> if you're going to bring a gun, you'd best be prepared to use it...
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm saying bro, you just didn't understand me. I DO NOT want to use the gun. In fact, the purpose of having the gun is merely to have the gun. It sends out the right message that I am not to be fucked with. A lot like people who put up "Beware of dog" signs when they really don't own a dog.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying bro, you just didn't understand me. I DO NOT want to use the gun. In fact, the purpose of having the gun is merely to have the gun. It sends out the right message that I am not to be fucked with. A lot like people who put up "Beware of dog" signs when they really don't own a dog.


so how much money/pot is worth killing someone or dying over?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying bro, you just didn't understand me. * I DO NOT want to use the gun.* In fact, the purpose of having the gun is merely to have the gun. It sends out the right message that *I am not to be fucked with*. A lot like people who put up "Beware of dog" signs when they really don't own a dog.


so you wont use the gun its just for show, so you re a poser


----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying bro, you just didn't understand me. I DO NOT want to use the gun. In fact, the purpose of having the gun is merely to have the gun. It sends out the right message that I am not to be fucked with. A lot like people who put up "Beware of dog" signs when they really don't own a dog.


One of these days someone is going to call your bluff. 

And either you or someone else might end up dead or in prison for a very long time.

But some will still say its just the cost of doing business on "the black market". I say no amount of weed or money is worth someone dying for.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 18, 2011)

all the weed in the world is worth sacrificing someone over.


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 19, 2011)

Moreorless how much is your manhood worth? People really think dealin is nothin big. Don't get in it if you're not ready to handle your shit. Go to college


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> Like I said before, I always pack heat. Like I also said though, I'd never want to use it, and certainly wouldn't kill someone with it.


i know what exactly what you mean i don't want to kill but will if i got 2 its really kill or be killed ....and if you live in the ghetto got no choice but be 2 be packin somethin or get fucked up or worse .. death......i know most people won't understand what we are sayin


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know man. I been born and raised in the jungles and they don't fuck with you unless you bang or you a dopeboy they tryin to come up on. I got lit up from my felonious activities


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> so you wont use the gun its just for show, so you re a poser


Exactly. I'd rather be a poser than a murderer.


----------



## indecline (Apr 19, 2011)

the reason its all got so stupid is because someone decided to bring a weapon to a meeting to feel like a man, weapons shouldnt be anywhere near pot man, it annoys me that theres such a fucked up background to it. 
it woul dbe great if there was a little more respect when it comes to dealing. everyone wants to get high and it has a huge profit. theres no need to packing heat and trying to rob someone. 

leave the weapons to the harsh drugs, no amount of weed is worth getting killed for, or money. its just money, fuck it. just be smart and stay under the radar, its not hard if you let your pride go and keep it to yourself.


----------



## home.grower (Apr 20, 2011)

It's probably more do do with where people live and the types of people within their community as to whether they need to sell a teenth with a SWAT team on standby .. 

I've never felt threatened bringing someone a kilo or a teenth .. If I'm due to meet a stranger I'm always with my known acquaintance who vouches for the sanity of the unknown .. They're usually so happy at the product they begin calling their people immediately telling them what they've just got in as they hand me what is due .. We then do business again and my regulars remain few in number

I know people who've had their crops raided by gangs .. Well I say gangs, it's usually people who talk too much and discuss their private affairs all too willingly who end up with people they know being involved with the theft of their crop .. I must say, if I got jacked by the armed brigade and it's my main source of income for the month they just took, I'd probably feel like murdering someone and probably would .. It then moves from business to 'the principle' .. My issue is, If I carried a gun I'd probably shoot a mate who laughs at my weed even though they know it's dank


----------



## mrgreengrower (Apr 20, 2011)

its funny and people wonder why weeds still illegal you got all this people on here taking about packing heat and killing or what not come on really weed would be so legal like for ever ago if every one just grow there own and dealers only have real drugs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

mrgreengrower said:


> people wonder why weeds still illegal


 not for me and 100's of 1000's other legal medical marijuana patients


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

i got my crop hacked while trying to sell it, and that was my money for he next 3 months, now im broke, but that doesnt mean ill go killing someone.
way i see it is he is bigging it up now, he will make sure all his little "gangster buddys" know that he jacked me. and when the time is right, months down the line, ill pay him a visit with some friends, brake all his fingers and take a little piece of him home with me (not sure whic part yet)

after that im sure he wont try stealing shit again.

but i shouldnt have to do shit like that, why couldnt he work his way up the ladder and buy the fucking weed. he would easily double his money selling it.

there all wanna be gangsters round me, thinking there it and trying to get a name for themselves, people who go round jacking other peoples gear dont live very long. is it worth it.

this is why i got jacked, scum like this. fucking manchester "wanna be gangsters". as if any respected criminal would go on tv. its all bullshit.

[video=youtube;xpml251NxGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpml251NxGw[/video]
[video=youtube;9EkxebsumAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EkxebsumAw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 20, 2011)

In this type of situation you have to do something because if not it will happen again. If they jacked you your rep sucked anyways. No its time to start a new rep. Or start just start giving your herbs away.GOHARDORGOHOME


----------



## indecline (Apr 20, 2011)

nothing to do with that, you dont have to be big fucking phyco killer to sell weed, you just have to be smart.
people can try rip me off as much as they like, and yeah they get away with it. (has nothing to do with rep), people dont know who i am or what ill do if you rob me, there are too many scumbags that leave school thinking their mr big man every year, they will still try it to big it up infront of their mates.

but because of that they grow old without thumbs. 
i lost a few kilos of weed, but i didnt start a fucking war, and i didnt go shouting round the streets that i cut his thumbs off.
their idiots, they get fucked up, im smart and i stay out of jail and keep my pride. i dont give a fuck what people think of me, its not about that. pride and having a name for yourself gets you in jail.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 21, 2011)

you just have to be careful and be  prepared that is my best advice


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 21, 2011)

Now that's what I call a ez xome up


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 21, 2011)

Take a 20.00 bill tear it in half, give one half to a crack head to kick their asses , when he finishes give him the other half, worked for me


----------



## kanx (Jul 31, 2011)

Consider it a lesson learned .

It's only a small amount , take it as a business loss , and get back to what your doing.

Tbh if you are walking around with loads of weed , dont stop to take a pipe or anything like that etc. 

Get the stuff , go direct to your guy .

Work before play, as they say.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 31, 2011)

OP only has 3 posts on this forum.


----------



## FLAxtremeBUDS (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck your pussy ass double-crossing "friend" and just move on. Cut your losses and move ahead, there is plenty more money to make out there. 

P.S Bring something to make them think twice before robbing you again. Understand?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 27, 2011)

fuck 400$ not worth any type of retaliation. You must be really young. If you push weight then that's the only time to be strapped but with a unregistered gun. Then again if your connects are good you will never need a gun and you will get rid of everything the day it's dried.


----------



## BadAndy (Sep 27, 2011)

this is what about 90% of the ppl posting how tuff they r make me think of on this thread

[video=youtube;8x0M0dzZYDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x0M0dzZYDU[/video]


----------



## EaStW00d (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL! That video cracked me up!


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

Just only sell to people you know. If a friend of a friend wants something,sell it to your friend to sell on himself. 

People arnt specific enough with their customers,greed will get you jacked.

I'm not a dealer but there is rules and a common sense aspect.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?




your boy set you up..if he don't give up names and addy's he is in on it


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

who resurrected the oldie??


----------



## Karl Wills (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi RIU FRIENDS--Well about this poor bastard who got robbed back in March, which is when this thread--post-began by *Lukys7en. Is the dude even around anymore? Maybe he got robbed again--oh that's not nice of me  Anyway--geez-I mean consider the source. What happened to Lucky7 happens EVERYDAY!! I don't know if anyone's read the news lately but people are in dire straits right now, desperate, so yeah, anyone who deals whether its pot, coke, heroin, etc.......is a target, which is why folks who want to sell a little product should only deal with people who they can trust. I mean really, really trust--not some random friend or acquaintance. Shame dude got burned but to retaliate for $400 is not worth the time to even ponder it--thank God he lived to tell about it. As desperate as people are right now he could have very easily wound up dead. It's a cruel world we live in, so let's just all be super, super careful about who we deal with--and I'm sure you're all thinking, 'yeah, right, we know that.' But I felt it needed to repeated. Unfortunately we can't trust anyone in this world, and it's sad when people who you thought were a friend turns out to be a worm or even worse yet a relative or even your man or your woman. Anyone can turn on you, which is why I get folks who are loners--it's just one hard lesson after another, but that's what makes us stronger and wiser, which is called LIFE and the lessons that LIFE teaches us to be better, smarter people.**[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/lukys7en-313979.html"]*[/URL]*https://www.rollitup.org/members/lukys7en-313979.html
*


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 27, 2011)

It maybe an oldie,but it's useful for people who may want to try their hand at a bit of "free Market economics".


----------



## splifchris (Sep 27, 2011)

Straight out of the tv show the wire....


----------



## Clonex (Sep 27, 2011)

Why the F*** are you walking around with 400 bucks worth of weed ? where you live again ?


----------



## splifchris (Sep 27, 2011)

Clonex said:


> Why the F*** are you walking around with 400 bucks worth of weed ? where you live again ?


Only in America.... Baltimore??


----------



## echlectica (Sep 30, 2011)

Learn. First your "friend" set you up. If he is loyal to them then he set you up. I would kick the shit out of him till he takes you to the fuckers who Robbed you. I wouldn't try to get any of it back Id just fuck them up with baseball bats. But then I'm really old school, so maybe you should just chalk it up to experience tell your "friend" you think he was in on it and that your telling everyone in town about this shit. Then put it out there that dude is running a rip off game. Either way your pretty much fucked: take an ass pokiin or risk going to jail or getting killed. this is how it goes in the business. I'm in my 40's I been in prison a bunch of times, been ripped off a few times but hey I've never had a job in my life. I couldn't get one if I tried now since I have 7 felonies and no work history, in my 40's. So think about for a while dude this is the life your asking for.


----------



## echlectica (Sep 30, 2011)

splifchris said:


> Only in America.... Baltimore??


 Dude this is a kid who is obviousely still in high school Kids do dumb shit like this everywhere. I mean what can he do, tell his mom? Who ever the fuck sells weed to these kids deserves to get their ass kicked.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 30, 2011)

man these threads always attract the wannabe alpha male douchebags like flys on shit. ive never seen a guy say that he got ripped off/jacked/jumped without someone coming in saying what he wouldve done to the guy. and hearing people admit that they'd 'probably jack him too' just makes me sick. this is weed and you're acting like crack dealers. chill the fuck out.... i thought this was a good vibe forum not some fucking ignant gangbanger meeting place.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 30, 2011)

People get pissed when you steal their shit. It isn't the value of the item that pisses these people off, it is the fact that someone was able to get the better of them and deprive them of the rewards or fruits of their labors that gets them hot.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 30, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> man these threads always attract the wannabe alpha male douchebags like flys on shit. ive never seen a guy say that he got ripped off/jacked/jumped without someone coming in saying what he wouldve done to the guy. and hearing people admit that they'd 'probably jack him too' just makes me sick. this is weed and you're acting like crack dealers. chill the fuck out.... i thought this was a good vibe forum not some fucking ignant gangbanger meeting place.


why are you so upset ? to relax maybe u should punch yourself in the nuts or something. might calm u down.


----------



## sparky1 (Oct 1, 2011)

isnt it scary...immaturity AND guns. bad combo... and im assuming that that cat probably adds alcohol into the mix at various and sundry times also. that right there is why 15 round mags are a thing of the past... then again if you need more than 2 rounds to do the job you probably shouldnt be packing


----------



## Clonex (Oct 1, 2011)

Walking around with 4oz of weed , is not clever , aswell as keeping company with ppl you dont really know , only bad things could happen.Amen.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 2, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> man these threads always attract the wannabe alpha male douchebags like flys on shit. ive never seen a guy say that he got ripped off/jacked/jumped without someone coming in saying what he wouldve done to the guy. and hearing people admit that they'd 'probably jack him too' just makes me sick. this is weed and you're acting like crack dealers. chill the fuck out.... i thought this was a good vibe forum not some fucking ignant gangbanger meeting place.


when you countin on that money to pay your bills and some fuck just comes and takes it from you...you not gonna let it go and if you do then ill be the alpha male douchebag over a pussy any day.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 3, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> when you countin on that money to pay your bills and some fuck just comes and takes it from you...you not gonna let it go and if you do then ill be the alpha male douchebag over a pussy any day.


Well if you "countin" on that money to pay your bills you might aswell just go and gamble professionally,cos its the riskiest job around. Most proper dealers have a backup way to make money and also legitimise the money they do make from it (because people with no jobs don't have nice things)...but also most dealers have more common sense that to carry that much weed on them for no reason.

No need for an alpha male mentality, he put himself out there to be robbed by not knowing the game or his customers. It's like an idiot with no training trying to fly a fighter jet...you may survive a while but it'll fuck you up in the end. 

In summary;
-Never depend entirely on dealing.
-Don't deal if you can't use common sense.
-Don't deal with/to people you don't know.
-And NEVER look for revenge,there's always bigger nastier people out there and if they know you're a dealer,you're in the wrong game 

One other point in passing...people on here need to be selective whom they call "friend",if you don't know someone well enough to trust them entirely,they're not a "friend",theyre just someone you know. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cerberus (Oct 3, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> In summary;
> -Never depend entirely on dealing.
> -Don't deal if you can't use common sense.
> -Don't deal with/to people you don't know.
> ...


1.) unemployement is at 25% among blacks, another extra line of work? be real, they are deal'n becasue there is no other option.
2.) common sence aint so common, and yours aint that good either..
3.) again, a man who has never had to grind to make food for his kids..
4.) there are an finite amount of people in this game, mathmatically there will be one peron meaner and nastier than everyone else.. maybe its me. and, revenge is one thing protecting your kids food is another..

and 
5.) no online "friend" robbed him, it was some dude in real life.. this intenet shit aint real..


----------



## cary schellie (Oct 3, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Take a 20.00 bill tear it in half, give one half to a crack head to kick their asses , when he finishes give him the other half, worked for me


one hell of an idea, 20 dollars to a crackhead is like 2000 for an average person. By the way learn how to fight or start carrying a blade urself and the first signs of a rip start cutting


----------



## loophole68 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you ever watched the movie City of God, u would have learned a valuable fucking lesson, i guess u didnt...
Karma has two sides, ull never know if it will come around or even backfire...fuck the $400, and just think that ure buds got spoilt or something, 
and if ure speaking of rep, imagine if ure were busted,even fkn worse.
just take it that way, and know who ure friends are, and know ure ABC...i,e, Avoid Bad Company, atleast from now onwards dude, 
ure so called friend is clearly the sly SOB


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 4, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> one hell of an idea, 20 dollars to a crackhead is like 2000 for an average person. By the way learn how to fight or start carrying a blade urself and the first signs of a rip start cutting


That's an absolutely awesome way of getting yourself shot in the face!


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 4, 2011)

Shit round up all the motha fukas u know and get some bats, blades, glocks, and any other shit. Roll up on him and water board his ass. Fuck your friend, if he was a real friend he have your back and be like this were these bitches live at. For all u and i know he in on it and got a cut of that shit. Fuck shit up bro, either get rich or die trying XD


----------



## loophole68 (Oct 4, 2011)

^


RollMeOne420 said:


> Shit round up all the motha fukas u know and get some bats, blades, glocks, and any other shit. Roll up on him and water board his ass. Fuck your friend, if he was a real friend he have your back and be like this were these bitches live at. For all u and i know he in on it and got a cut of that shit. Fuck shit up bro, either get rich or die trying XD


 U got to learn to give advice or stick to not giving any...
Its shit like this that starts from people like you and the innoncent herb gets many -ive comments from media hype and enforcemnt authorities...
as a result giving all users (not abusers) a bad name !


----------



## cerberus (Oct 4, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> You think dealing is a "grind"? Are you for fucking real? Dealing is by far the easiest job on the planet dip-shit, risky but easy as fuck.
> 
> Try working a real job and then come back and talk to me about the daily "grind".
> 
> ...


you think people put their lives at risk is not grinding? If I'm on a slab, and hussleing for money it's grinding.. The racial statistic, is not to make a point about race but to make the point about social and economic injustice, blacks are at 25% hispanics at 12% the complete number of 9.9% is completely false. I make the statement to say, "get a real job" is a statement made by a fat man, living in a house with food in his fridge..
and as far as the top of the pile comment, again you missed the point. there is going to be a person on top, its a tournament style race here with a single winner, welcome to capitalism. As for the eluding that I am at the top, I will be frank and it was an anology, I am by no means the meanest person I know..

the angle that someone has the choice to grind and that a job is as easy to find and hold in this economy as a choice IS the neo-con approach that is causeing the social unrest we are experiencing now. And for you, a member on a forum for drugs, is going to critizise people for a) having to grind (yes grind) to make food and b) for those same people to say they will defend that grind (food) just shows your bugioe lifestyle and your lack of common sence to the very real problems people are facing..


p.s. I choose not to spell check or proof read this, I'm done here. peace brotha and good luck


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 4, 2011)

After reading, I have to say, rookie mistake. Plain and simple. If your going to do a deal with $400 worth of product, you wait till the shit's done and your back home to toke up. His friend definitely set him up. But seriously, your going to let him lead you to a dark ally, with that in your pocket?!! Rookie mistake. 

Granted there's always a chance to get jacked. Someone thats built up credit with you turns bad. But if they do that when they've already been doing regular business with you, their dumber then dogshit. Because your never going to do business with them again, and that $400 dollars they made that night compared to the money they lost from doing regular business over time doesn't match up. Sadly alot of kids don't get this. I got jacked, for $20 dollars. Seriously, he held me up for $20 at gunpoint. Whats more, he was proud of himself. To short sided. It was my first and only time dealing with this individual, and I was only getting $20 in case shit like that happened. I really wanted an oz. 

To the original OP, I would gather up my boys, but I would go and jump your 'friend'. The rest were strangers, they may be trash, but they didn't betray you. He did. That sort of shit can't go unpunished. I'd stop his face into the concrete. Be careful, you don't want to kill him, but you want it to be permanent damage to.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 4, 2011)

cerberus said:


> you think people put their lives at risk is not grinding? If I'm on a slab, and hussleing for money it's grinding.. The racial statistic, is not to make a point about race but to make the point about social and economic injustice, blacks are at 25% hispanics at 12% the complete number of 9.9% is completely false. I make the statement to say, "get a real job" is a statement made by a fat man, living in a house with food in his fridge..
> and as far as the top of the pile comment, again you missed the point. there is going to be a person on top, its a tournament style race here with a single winner, welcome to capitalism. As for the eluding that I am at the top, I will be frank and it was an anology, I am by no means the meanest person I know..
> 
> the angle that someone has the choice to grind and that a job is as easy to find and hold in this economy as a choice IS the neo-con approach that is causeing the social unrest we are experiencing now. And for you, a member on a forum for drugs, is going to critizise people for a) having to grind (yes grind) to make food and b) for those same people to say they will defend that grind (food) just shows your bugioe lifestyle and your lack of common sence to the very real problems people are facing..
> ...


That's bullshit and you know it,dealing is an easy way to make money,that's it. It's not a grind. I could deal easy and make thousands a week easily,but it's not worth the risk to me. 

If you must deal,grow it yourself and sell it to one true friend who'll distribute it themselves for profit. Step back from the game, growers don't need to lower themselves to being street dealers (most risky thing you can do is grow and deal). 

By the sounds of it you're the complete bottom of the pile Cerebrus,and you're gonna stay there with your Snoop Dogg wannabe famous shit. It's not about people knowing you,it's about people not knowing you and you making money.

EDIT: And there is jobs out there...just the huge majority don't want to find them,"recession","race","lack of education" are too convenient excuses.


----------



## cary schellie (Oct 4, 2011)

take ur so called friend tie him up, pull his pants down and leave him in the parking lot at 2 am of a gay biker club


----------



## echlectica (Oct 4, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> That's bullshit and you know it,dealing is an easy way to make money,that's it. It's not a grind. I could deal easy and make thousands a week easily,but it's not worth the risk to me.


 Can I have those Custies?


----------



## CosmicBlaze (Oct 4, 2011)

RollMeOne420 said:


> And its pussies like you that will get jumped and go home and cry about it. No one talkin to you pussy, just commenting on what i would do.


No, people get jumped and robbed when they flaunt their shit, either that or they put themselves in a situation with bad people. Albeit sometimes it can be random but if no one knows you're dealing except people you can ACTUALLY trust no one will have reason to do so. People just let it happen.


----------



## loophole68 (Oct 5, 2011)

RollMeOne420 said:


> And its pussies like you that will get jumped and go home and cry about it. No one talkin to you pussy, just commenting on what i would do.


 Dude seriously u need to chill the fk out...
seems like ure crying !!


----------



## tdotdboy (Nov 21, 2012)

ur friend set you up. he is probably smoking that shit wit the other 3 dudes.. make wise decisions if you plan to work in the black market.


----------



## beanzz (Nov 21, 2012)

OP got setup.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2012)

2011


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2012)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


shit i got got for 2 pounds almost 2 weeks ago... shit hurts man.. shady ass mother fucers


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 21, 2012)

damn that is alot. I use to do the robbin back in the days so i know what to look for. You should of killed them right where they stand. Or maybe they pulled some type of okie doke on you and you got fooled into giving it up.


----------



## MaineWeed (Nov 22, 2012)

It all boils down to "you wanna play..be prepared to pay" and if you get caught the same rules apply. You always take the first monies earned and put them away for future costs of doing bussiness..ie lawyers, fines, losses well you get the idea. Let it go otherwise you run the risk of losing a lot more then $400.


----------



## tdotdboy (Nov 22, 2012)

yea dont lose ur life over some $400 loss. just suck it up and move on. and perhaps consider getting a real job.


----------



## Squizz (Nov 22, 2012)

tdotdboy said:


> yea dont lose ur life over some $400 loss. just suck it up and move on. and perhaps consider getting a real job.


 This. $400 really isn't much. Here's an idea: Don't carry around $400 in cash or dope on you. Wait until you have money up front for that kinda' deal. If the buyer's have a problem, tell them to get it elsewhere.


----------



## ANTSATIVA (Nov 24, 2012)

THIS is why you only distribute - not selling to people, 

sell a high percentage of your shit to a dealler you know and trust 

and just keep the rest for your self


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh how the streets teach with harsh methods. Be aware of the signs dude! I'm sure u can think back and remember when u thought something isn't right. You even said it already that they looked shady as fuk. First sign ignored! We all have a spidey sense I guess you could call it, just need to listen to it when it talks to you. 

As far as revenge on the streets goes, leave it lay where she is! Let the universe take care of you! I spent over five years on the streets did a lot of wrong and had a lot of wrong done to me. But one thing I can say is if your gonna put that negative energy out there it's all that is gonna come back. Trust and believe it may not be by your hand but those guys will get what they deserve! 
As far as your buddy protecting them, suspect 1 in my book! Cut your losses with pride Brutha for the wisdom you've just learned is priceless compared to 400$ dollars that can b made back. 

Trust your senses next time they will save you when u least expect it. One thing too keep a pen or something like that in your pocket a lot of times if shit hits the fan it's nice to at least have something to fend off predators. Trust and believe u stab someone in the arm by shoulder or above the collar bone your gonna have a fighting chance.


----------



## bwest (Jan 1, 2013)

I get a kick out of all the people saying they would kill the people who robbed you. All they know about killing is from Call of Duty, and have never seen a real gun in their life.
Any one who would risk a murder charge over $400 dollars, should go to jail anyway. Don't need idiots on the street.


----------



## leadtrimmer1 (Jan 4, 2013)

In my opinion your friend should be the one that takes the rep. He brought them to you. Same thing happened to me (but with only an oz) and the kid who took them to me is the one who's taking the rep. 2 big black dudes > me. Hey, at least I got a couple good hits in .
Bright side of things, they were smokin' good in the hood that night .


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jan 4, 2013)

there is no reason to escalate anything you dont know what will happen after your jump them or do whatever you do. i know someone who did jump people who jacked from him/a friend and he is in jail right now facing 2-20 years for assult with a deadly weapon. no need to do that much time for some cannabis. its a plant. plant some and within about 3-4 months you will have your $400 plus more back in your hands.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow this thread is ancient. And it keeps coming back like a zombie that you keep shooting in the balls.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Wow this thread is ancient. And it keeps coming back like a zombie that you keep shooting in the balls.


Well there you go! Everyone knows you have to destroy their brains! sheesh go for the headshot and leave their genitals alone, ick.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well there you go! Everyone knows you have to destroy their brains! sheesh go for the headshot and leave their genitals alone, ick.


Maybe all he has is ball ammo. cn


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 5, 2013)

Your wrong, even when your highly intelligent, and you get ripped. there's a good as chance as not if you had a gun in your hand you'd use it.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 5, 2013)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


[video=youtube;ZLv01aX0qec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLv01aX0qec[/video]


----------



## theone718 (Jun 2, 2014)

business on the street leave the bread in the car go check the stuff out if legit tell papi unb back in 10 mins he respect it.. if they don't wanna show the product fuck them at least the money in the car around the corner..no need for heat!


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 3, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> if u can still get rid of your medicine, then fuck your rep. if u cant then learn a new trade. think about your family while making your decision. if it helps your rep we can give u some rep points.


if you are selling it in an alley it is not MEDICINE


----------



## johnnybigtree (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^^we are all self medicating wether or not you think its meds....... and one of the only nice things about arizona is its medical and open carry but i do miss cal


----------



## vro (Jun 17, 2014)

is your picture a girl drinking cum from a girls belly button?


----------



## Rentaldog (Jun 17, 2014)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?



$400 isnt worth getting stabbed or going to jail over buddy. Cut ties with that douche of a friend of yours, and move on. Also, might avoid that neighborhood and try to get into a better area. Goodluck to ya!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jun 18, 2014)

Good job reviving a thread from 2011 guys!!!!!


----------



## wvblazin (Jun 18, 2014)

Lets ride on those fools at their own barbecue.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

Robfather said:


> Wow this thread is ancient. And it keeps coming back like a zombie that you keep shooting in the balls.


----------



## wvblazin (Jun 18, 2014)

I had to.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> so you wont use the gun its just for show, so you re a poser


nvr seen this tread bfore,
kinda sc'hilarious riu humor w these... Lol.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jun 18, 2014)

some of you seem to think your killers,or rambos offspring.3 dudes pull a knife out on you,you dont have no weapon,but you still would have disarmed them and slit their throats.....some of you are delusional.


----------



## tommybomb (Jul 10, 2014)

My grow was broken into just recently and I took a loss of 32 oz. That was my intire & only income for the next 10 weeks. @ 300. An O. As much as I want to hurt this dude, in the long run its not worth it. So now I am living . Off of my 90 year old mother with Alzheimer. Who doesn't mind helping me get through the next few weeks till my Jack Skellington/ Querkel run furnishes.


----------



## tommybomb (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh what I ment to say and got sidetracked (((your so called friend probably set that shit up to begin with.)))


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 10, 2014)

tommybomb said:


> My grow was broken into just recently and I took a loss of 32 oz. That was my intire & only income for the next 10 weeks. @ 300. An O. As much as I want to hurt this dude, in the long run its not worth it. So now I am living . Off of my 90 year old mother with Alzheimer. Who doesn't mind helping me get through the next few weeks till my Jack Skellington/ Querkel run furnishes.


thats my problem. I let my friend in on my next grow, and every day I wonder if im making a mistake


----------



## tommybomb (Jul 10, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> thats my problem. I let my friend in on my next grow, and every day I wonder if im making a mistake


Hate to say it bro but it probably was. See, a lot of us are proud of what we have achieved and we like to share that with the ones that are close to us. I for one, am finished with that but it took a hard lesson to come to that.


----------



## beans davis (Jul 10, 2014)

The Code of the streets homie...ya gotta f em up just like you would a snitch.

Old school style... when people knew better than to rip you or snitch.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 10, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> if you are selling it in an alley it is not MEDICINE


Bwahhh??? 
Really? That sucks cus the dude in the alley swore up and down that it was medicinal crack lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 11, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> thats my problem. I let my friend in on my next grow, and every day I wonder if im making a mistake


Yeah man you can't really let anyone in on your grow. In most cases any grower who gets more than 2 good sized grows under their belt is smart enough to keep a low profile. Adding someone else adds a whole other X-Factor into the op. You have to worry about them wanting to be "That guy" and bragging about "their" grow and boasting. Them cutting a side deal with someone else and possibly ripping you off period. Pissed off GF/BF. Them getting busted and rolling on you. The works. So what has you so worried here? Has your next one already started and everything? If not then you might want to work out some other sort of arrangement.


tommybomb said:


> Hate to say it bro but it probably was. See, a lot of us are proud of what we have achieved and we like to share that with the ones that are close to us. I for one, am finished with that but it took a hard lesson to come to that.


Or they become haters


----------



## drofeous (Jul 12, 2014)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


thats not your friend, get some better friends dude


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 12, 2014)

Let it go and cut your losses. You'll be fine without that $400 worth of weed.

Revenge has its price.


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 26, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Yeah man you can't really let anyone in on your grow. In most cases any grower who gets more than 2 good sized grows under their belt is smart enough to keep a low profile. Adding someone else adds a whole other X-Factor into the op. You have to worry about them wanting to be "That guy" and bragging about "their" grow and boasting. Them cutting a side deal with someone else and possibly ripping you off period. Pissed off GF/BF. Them getting busted and rolling on you. The works. So what has you so worried here? Has your next one already started and everything? If not then you might want to work out some other sort of arrangement.
> 
> Or they become haters


Yea Ive known this guy for about 15yrs. Hes a trustworthy friend when it comes to everything EXCEPT a plant worth 4k/lb. NOBODY is trustoworthy when you're growing something worth 4k/lb

I have a 4 Plant grow that just had the timers switched 1 week ago. Thats the only one he knows about, but still, it's the principal of the fact


----------



## mainliner (Jul 27, 2014)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


 take it from me ,, pay a meth head to do your dirty work, its not worth the hastle,, you'll be laughing last ,, he who laughs last laughs longest,,,,,, from experience mate


----------



## ebbensmoke (Sep 4, 2014)

Hate to tell you bro, your "friend" took a 25 percent cut


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 15, 2014)

I would try to bang your so call friend sisters better yet his momma if possible.


----------



## justugh (Sep 15, 2014)

do what i do 

get some weed when u have spare cash and let it go bad .....mummy bud mold ................now give it to those ppl that u know where u are and the ppl u think did u wrong 

do not smoke any yourself ...........walk away if they do not seek medical help with in 2 weeks the lungs will fill with crap and they are dead 

it like given a drunk a bottle of methonal


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 15, 2014)

cap them and bolt, seriously.and oh yeah check their pockets first. People will know not to rob u again, shouldn't hold that much weight when dealing with sketch bags


----------



## althor (Sep 16, 2014)

Man, who would have known that Rollitup.org has the toughest, baddest, meanest, nastiest, SOBS that ever walked the planet all in one thread. You guys should team up and go take out ISIS, you badasses!

What an enlightening thread.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 17, 2014)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


Look at it this way. It cost you $400 to learn that your friend is a punk thug. You got off cheap. Stop associating with thug punks.


----------



## dluck (Sep 17, 2014)

Rule #4 : If you gonna get some "get back" DON'T post it on the internet !


----------



## justugh (Sep 18, 2014)

rules of revenge

1 confirm with atleast 2 ppl of the person guilt before going to stage 2
2 learn everything u can about your target ........pick the lvl of hell u want to unleash
3 wait 10 years .......u want no direct link between u and them for at least 10 years
4 have your ducks in a row ...........unshakable witness to where u are at the time of it (always pay in cash pull out 30 days before u spend it so video tapes loop....have a excuse what it was spent on) cell phones are not your friend so u leave it with allby witness so looks like u 2 were together whole time
5 do the deed


now body removal this is tough ...........know u can not burn a body the temps required to complete take it down to ash are not something u can do with out alot of work 2100 or 2400 f degrees to completely do it (still have to turn it and smash teeth).................digging u need to have it 6 feet down that is the least amount that the dogs/animals will not smell tho/dig up ..........as for water rem to weight body down take out partly into water then do a y cut in the chest let organs out so not a floater

what can i say ppl talk to me i make good shine and bud ..........plus i am the amish fucker if u can not trust me who can yah trust

but yah rem Cellphones are not your friend the new ones now a days keep records of towers signal str date and time gps free wifi u can access .....all that shit that will fuck u up in court the only way to avoid this is take the battery out of the phone completely or leave the phone with someone


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Sep 21, 2014)

A tac 45 will solve all ur issues


----------



## sidewing (Oct 9, 2014)

well ive only read the first page so far but heres my opinion. $400 is chump change in the big scheme of things. if you're doing anything worth doing you'll make that back plus more by letting it be water under the bridge. if you're worried about your rep im worried about you and your business handlings. weed is supposed to be a chill business. dealing with chill people who want to relax. and you should only be dealing with friends that you trust. not friends of friends. have your friends friends give YOUR friend the money and your friend meets with you alone, and takes the product back to his friends. thats the only way it should be done. apparently all the rest of the people you deal with are not your real friends either if you think they would try to jack you if they found out you got jacked. a real friend would be sympathetic. ive been jacked once in my life, i was dealing with a friends boyfriend (who wanted to act cool with me) but another mutual friend who knew him from back in the day told me not to deal with him. i was blowing way too big and felt untouchable. long story short, we met in a parking lot, i went up to driver side door (to the dude i knew) and gave it to him, he gave it to his friend, who looked at it, said it was good, then pulled a gun on both of us, got out of the car and when i saw the gun pointed at me i got low and ran back to my car, he took off running into the neighborhood. my 'friend' called and said he was sorry and was circling the neighborhood looking for him. i said 'its fine at least nobody got hurt' and that was the last we talked. an ounce of weed. ive since moved on and re-evaluated my situation. toned it down big time. toned down my circle of people big time. and play it safe. i only have one life, and any of this is not worth it. i would give up my whole setup and every last flake of weed i have to salvage my life. weed comes and goes. money comes and goes. only 1 shot at life. dont screw it up over materialistic things. one day you will grow up and none of this stuff you feel is so important will even be on your priority list. and you will think back and be glad you took the high road. 

but it is time to kick that 'friend' of yours to the curb. no friend would ever put you in that situation. and anyone else you think would try their luck at you because they think you appear weak they need to be kicked to the curb as well. narrow your circle to only those you trust. and if they have friends that want something, they are the courier/middle man. they meet you where you want to be met, ALONE, with the money. and you deal with only who you trust. after that its out of your hands what they do with it. because its their situation.


----------



## Trippyness (Apr 26, 2015)

Lukys7en said:


> K so i went to smoke with mi friend, but we didnt have a lighter to toke before dealing so we went to meet som of his friends in the neighborhood. i didnt know these guys and they looked sketchy as fuk. we ended up going behind som houses to do the buisness, and the three motherfuckers all pulled blades and told me to give up all mi shit. so they jacked like $400 worth of weed that i had on me. Mi friend said he didnt know that shit was guna go down, but i aint sure. i know the neighborhood where them motherfuckers live but i only know one of there names, and they dnt all live there. mi friend, trying to b loyal to both of us, aint tellin me there names, but aint tellin them im askin for em. im thinkin of just roundin up mi boys and jumpin the motherfuckers, but i only know where 1 of em live. what to do?


1. Speak proper.
2. Your black
3. I would suggest caring a weapon idiot. If your dealing get a gun simple.

400 is 2 oz.

Your friend obviously has something to do with it.
Ditch him.


----------



## Big Trees (Apr 27, 2015)

Trippyness said:


> 3. I would suggest caring a weapon idiot. If your dealing get a gun simple.


Losing 400 is better than doing federal time for a possession with a firearm, or better yet a murder charge. Guns are for Heroin and Cocaine not weed, unless your trafficking major weight.


----------



## JamesGoesOff (May 3, 2015)

get a Molskine notebook. name and numbers only use a star system or something 1 to 5 depending on how safe/sketch the deal went. something that only you know what its about. blacklist anyone that jacks you and dry their world up. also tell any other dealers you know or meet about them. I have names and numbers of every sketch/cop/broke ass sack mooch in my neck of the woods and it only took me a few months to compile. I share this info with everyone in the profession. I grow and deal a little so I know a fair bit of what's going on just from dealers restocking.

drying up some ones dank is usually the best revenge, or carry a couple of joints on you usually I flip a joint to them while they wait for me to get what they want.

it goes like this I roll up ask what they want, they tell me. I get the money and flip them a joint for waiting I roll around the block or (when I was younger) run to my drop. get only what they have already paid for and never come back with both money and weed.


----------



## eyes (Jul 12, 2015)

My advice is do nothing, Youll get in more trouble than you can imagine if you get caught. Live to grow another day. Its all part of the business. getting ripped needs to be figured into the equation. move on. distance yourself.


----------



## AlexHnola (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree w/ the majority of the folks here, who are saying to let it go. In the grand scheme of things 400$ ain't that much. Chalk it up as a learning experience, move forward and be more careful next time.

Also LMAO at this thread originally being from 2011 and still going.


----------



## ch33b (Jul 19, 2015)

This is an old post but I thought I would chime in....I'm sure you either have handled it or did the right thing and MOVED ON.... Sometimes you cant even trust your big homie's... Don't be the "Block Boy" Enjoy your medicine at home and get a real job... its not worth getting robbed hurt or killed for $$$....


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 3, 2015)

Move or end him and everyone he knows.,your "friend" will be an ongoing threat even if you blow him off .


----------

